# Heteronyms - Words that are spelled identically but have different meanings.



## TravelinMan (Oct 9, 2019)

*A - Z*

Affect

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Bow ( to bow or the bow of a ship) *

*C *


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2019)

@TravelinMan 

Affect has only one spelling and one meaning
Effect is a different word


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2019)

Close
Close the door, sit close to me

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Desert- (to leave or to be a sandy arid area) )..*

*E*


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 9, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @TravelinMan
> 
> Affect has only one spelling and one meaning
> Effect is a different word


*Affect *_ehFEKT_- to change; _AFFekt_- a person's feelings or emotion

*F*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2019)

^^ Nope.  We'll just have to disagree.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 9, 2019)

Fair-going to a fair, its not fair
E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2019)

No G ..

H .. House ..  noun:   a building that serves as living quarters,   and the verb:    to provide with living quarters 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Invalid- (not valid and disabled ) *

*J*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

Jerk - An abrupt, pulling movement; or a person behaving in an unseemly manner.

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Kind  - (  benevolent  / or a type or variety  of something) *

*L*


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 9, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> ^^ Nope.  We'll just have to disagree.


No, you will just have to disagree with Merriam Webster Dictionary!
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/affect?src=search-dict-box


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2019)

No, TravelinMan.  Look up _affect_ then look up _effect_. (Your confusion about the 2 words is not uncommon....)  I'm not going to bat this back & forth any further.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2019)

Lame
Feeble/pathetic or unable to walk

M


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2019)

*Minute - way of marking time ----a small amount

N*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2019)

Numb  -- Not knowing- and or- no feeling 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)

*Object - ( a thing or to protest) *

*P*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pen -place to put animals,something to write with
Q


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Affect can have two different meanings, depending on whether it is used as a noun or a verb.

As a verb, it means to influence or change things.
.
As a noun, it can be used to describe the outward sign of an emotion, such as "He had a gloomy affect."  This is probably mainly used in medical descriptions, also in acting.

Merriam Webster: Definition of _affect_ (Entry 2 of 3)


            1                              [                        German _Affekt,_ borrowed from Latin _affectus_                ]                                                                                                    *: *the conscious subjective aspect of an emotion considered apart from bodily changes                                                                                also                                                                                      *: *a set of observable manifestations of a subjectively experienced emotion                                                                 … patients … showed perfectly normal reactions and affects …    — Oliver Sacks


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Queer - Odd, strange, unusual, etc.,, or, well, you know.

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)

*Row - ( a line of something / or a verbal fight/  or to  paddle a boat  )*

*S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 10, 2019)

Stern - the back of a ship - a solemn demeanour

T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Trail - A path for hiking in a wilderness, or to fall behind

U


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Maybe make it U/V/W?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)

Wind - To Coil up or Blowing Air

A


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Animated - Lively, or a type of movie.

B


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 11, 2019)

Bat
Used in baseball or
Flying mammal or
Flutter eyelids
C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Chaps -  Irritates the skin; or a group of guys in England

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

*Deliberate - on purpose / or to consider *

*E*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2019)

Even - a number is odd or even;  or the same amount on both sides (Or, to 'get even with...' )

F


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Fire -  A conflagration, or to force someone to quit his job.

G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2019)

*Gorge --eat a lot or the way the land is formed

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

*House -  a residential building / or to place someone in residence 

I*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Iron - A chemical element, or what you do to get the wrinkles out of clothes

J


----------



## Kadee (Oct 11, 2019)

Jam we spread on toast / bread or a traffic Jam
K


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 11, 2019)

Kite

Thin framed toy with string at end flown in the wind or
Write a check fraudulently or
Bird with forked tail

L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Lemon - A fruit, or a bad car.

M


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2019)

Moon
Celestial body or
Behave in an aimless manner

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

*Nag* - horse in poor condition ..or... someone who continuously complains

*O*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Object- an item/gripe about something
P


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 12, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Affect can have two different meanings, depending on whether it is used as a noun or a verb.
> 
> As a verb, it means to influence or change things.
> .
> ...


Finally, someone gets it!


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2019)

Pool

Place to swim
Combine resources or ideas
Game on a pocket table with a cue ball

Q


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Quarter- coin/area of a city
R


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 12, 2019)

Rebel - to resist, a resistor
S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2019)

Sand (the grainy stuff at the beach, or to smooth off wooden furniture)

T


----------



## Millyd (Oct 12, 2019)

Tone ~ sound of music ~ Tone ~ harmonious in colour 
U


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

Whale - A large, aquatic mammal; To beat

A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2019)

Arrested - apprehended by police, OR, stopped the progression

B


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2019)

Beat

- Hit a person or thing repeatedly
- Bring up a subject that has been closed (beat a dead horse)
- Area patrolled by a police officer
- Rhythm of a piece of music


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2019)

Class _ a group of school students, OR, showing an admired or valued sense of style

D


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2019)

Dope

Stupid person
Narcotics
Administer drugs to sedate or enhance performance

E


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 13, 2019)

Egg-something you eat
urge someone
F


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2019)

fly - an insect, or  moving through the air, or  doing something quickly with fast completion

G


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Gin- alcohol
card game
H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2019)

Hard - firm to touch,  or cold and insensitive attitude, or difficult to do

I


----------



## Kadee (Oct 14, 2019)

Inflame-  arouse strong feelings anger 

Redness heat and swelling in part of the body 
J


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2019)

Jack - A man's name; or a tool for lifting heavy things.

K


----------



## Kadee (Oct 14, 2019)

Knit ...to make a knitted item ..

Knit ...broken bones become joined / heal
L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2019)

Lift - pick some item up, or cause happy emotions, or give someone a ride... or steal an item////

M


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

*Mine  -       belonging to me  or  a physical mine in the countryside

N*


----------



## Repondering (Oct 14, 2019)

Needle - A pointed instrument to sew thread with or to deliberately heckle or annoy someone.

O


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 14, 2019)

Overlook - a spot with a view, to ignore

P


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Pine - An evergreen tree; or to think about something longingly

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2019)

quack - noise a duck makes, or... something I would never call another person.  

R


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 15, 2019)

Ram- male animal
crash into something
S


----------



## Kadee (Oct 15, 2019)

Stew - a dish of meat and vegetables 
Or 
A state of agitation 
T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2019)

Track - a sport, or an oval of lanes for running races....
 Or, to follow the path of something moving, for its location and route

U


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Utter - To say out loud, or when used as an adjective, complete and extreme.

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2019)

Vanity - self-absorption, or a tabletop meant for hair and make-up accessories 

W


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2019)

Wake

Stop sleeping
Vigil beside a deceased person

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2019)

Yarn - soft string to knit with, or a long, winding spoken story tale

Z/ A


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2019)

Ape - A large primate, or to imitate something.

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

Bound - tied round, - destined - going in a particular direction or toward a specific location

C


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Chuck- man's name, throw something
D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2019)

Die - To cease living, or a small cube with dots on it thrown in a game.

E


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Eye- part of a face,look at someone 
F


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)

*Fine *- *To be well / to inflict a monetary penalty 

G*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2019)

Grade - What you get on your report card, or an incline such as a hill

H


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 17, 2019)

Hurl

Throw with great force
Utter insults vehemently
To vomit (teen slang)

I


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 18, 2019)

Incense - IN-sens = perfume to burn
                in-SENS = infuriate

J


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Jam- a preserve to spread on bread or toast
traffic gridlock
K


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2019)

Kid  - A baby goat
         A young human
         To joke with

L


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 18, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> Incense - IN-sens = perfume to burn
> in-SENS = infuriate
> 
> J



Spelling of the word incense is the same for both definitions.
I-N-C-E-N-S-E
Check that dictionary that you frequently refer to.
INSENS is a wellness center in Switzerland.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Lip- part of the mouth/ sassy
M


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 18, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> it is supposed to be PHONETIC,
> Spelling of the word incense is the same for both definitions.
> I-N-C-E-N-S-E
> Check that dictionary that you frequently refer to.
> INSENS is a wellness center in Switzerland.


It is supposed to be PHONETIC, not LITERAL!

MYOB


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 18, 2019)

@TravelinMan

_Calm down, take a deep breath. This is a game on an internet forum._

Once AGAIN you're wrong, and you can't stand it when someone points it out. You get all bent out of shape.

YOU started the thread, so one would think you would know that heteronyms are words that are spelled the same but have different meanings.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2019)

M
Milk - beverage, or get everything you can possibly get

L


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 19, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @TravelinMan
> 
> _Calm down, take a deep breath. This is a game on an internet forum._
> 
> ...


Who made you the form police. You need to get a cold one and chill, dude!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 19, 2019)

Nail- part of the finger/ catch or aced something
O


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

Oily
Having a lot of oil, or
Doing something ahead of time. As in "Da oily boid gets da woim."   

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

Press

Newspaper, or push something flat with your finger, or iron clothing

Q ?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 19, 2019)

Quack- noise from a duck
 impostor
R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

Row  ... a line or a fight

S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

Stumble  
Fall over something and topple over, OR ...discover some idea or fact, by accident while not looking for it

T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2019)

*Trade - a job or occupation - swap something with a person for something in return.

U*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

Uppity ----
thinking one is above someone else....OR.... a word used in poems, to rhyme with difficult words, such as 
"uppity, buppity, boo! "

V


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2019)

*Vent - Someone talks about something or someone - to air some place out.

W*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

Will -  a paper giving details of you-know.... Or, a strong push toward some goal

X/Y


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

Bonnie, not trying to be picky here, but...  

I always thought that "row," meaning a fight, was pronounced to rhyme with bough.  So maybe a better example would have been:

Row - A line 
           A way of propelling a boat


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

Yarn:
A story
Spun thread used for knitting

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

A - Apple 
the common fruit, Or... someone very special and liked,  (apple of my eye)
Or, a symbol of sweetness and happiness and all things positive.

B


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bill- invoice for something
male nickname
C


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2019)

Cut - a wound, or to slice off some food,  ….or, the limit to getting in to a sports event competition.

D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

Dutch

From the Netherlands
Sharing the cost of something, such as a meal

E


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 21, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> Who made you the form police. You need to get a cold one and chill, dude!



"form" police? <----  
I'm not a dude. I don't like beer. Stop trying to be hip.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 21, 2019)

E....


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

Ear  ~  Body part,  OR...  to pay attention to,and think about or consider 
(Please, give me your ear. )

F


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

Fire - Conflagration, or to dismiss somebody from his job.

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

Ghost - Someone you can sometimes see and sometimes not, who can go through walls,

or small laughing beings covered in white sheets with 2 eye holes, that you see on Halloween only,

OR, something someone does to you, that you thought you knew.  I don't fully comprehend this meaning or explanation, but I think most of you have heard of it, or know what it is, better than I do!

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 24, 2019)

Hunk - a piece cut or broken off a larger piece
also - an attractive man

I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Ink _  The liquid in pens,
Or, to put something in writing, or on paper, for the legality and definiteness of the intention.

J


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

Jimmy - A man's name
Or,  to force a window or door open using a crowbar

K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Key _ physical object that unlocks a door,
Or, a symbolic idea or discovery that unravels a mystery and leads to additional new learnings.....
Or, a metaphoric celebratory welcome , to a city or to someone's love/heart

L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2019)

Love - A positive emotion
Or, a zero score in tennis

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Mole :...small mammal//...or a small dark spot on the skin..*

*N*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2019)

Neat - Tidy, or undiluted.

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2019)

Original - The first one or From the first known source, 
…  or a unique one-of-kind , personality or art style.

P


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2019)

Pretty - Attractive to look at,
... or "somewhat."

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

Quality - of high, excellent standards,
or the nature of the materials , such as the various qualities, including descriptive that are not necessarily excellent.

R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2019)

Rose - A flower,
... or a type of wine

S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

Star - In the galaxy,
or person or main role, in a movie or show or play, 
or any very special person in the view of someone else.  

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)

Tear ~ To Rip or Fluid in Eye

U


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

Up - Further from the center of the earth
... or, cheerful

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2019)

Vent - express frustration or pent up feelings,
or, slotted cover that lets air flow through....

W


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

Whale - a large aquatic mammal
or, to strike

Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2019)

Yard - an area outdoors to play or plant or work in,
Or, a measurement equal to 3 feet or 36 inches, if I remember that correctly? 

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

Air - A song, or the stuff we breathe.

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2019)

Blue - the color of the sky on a clear day,
Or, feeling of sadness or moody.
Or, honest, good, and true and definite.

C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

China - a country in Asia
Or, fancy dinnerware

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Dish - a plate for food,
Or , to give someone a piece of your mind, or to tell secrets and hidden emotional feelings...

E


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

Egg  - What you scramble for breakfast,
Or, to encourage someone (egg on)

F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2019)

Frosty - wintery ice crystals,
Or, an insensitive attitude toward others

G


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

Green - A color,
Or, new, untried,
Or, envious.

H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2019)

holiday - a special commemorative day,

Or, a week-long or longer, break and time off from work or school, usually meaning a trip to a fun location.

I


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Icon - a religious symbol
Or, a computer image meant to represent a person, place, or idea.

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2019)

*Jack a meaning for lifting heavy objects or a male name*

*K*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Key - The basis for a musical composition,
Or, a gadget for opening a lock

L


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Last  -  There's no one behind you in line, (there's no more cake after that piece)

Or, the thing still works, (How long will it last? Or, did it last? )

M


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 12, 2019)

*Mass - a church service or a big group of people as in mass hysteria

N*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

News - The public information about happennings of general interest to lots of people,

Or, some fact, you hadn't previously known, even a small one about one person you know, or a local event, or situation, such as being told a household member did something, and our response being :
That's news to me!

O


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

Oh - An expression of surprise,
Or, the last name of an actress on Gray's Anatomy

P


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

Park - A city park where you can enjoy and sit a spell.
           Park a vehicle.

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

Row - A straight line, or move a boat through the water

S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*Sand - to sand a floor
            sand on a beach 

T

*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

Tee - A device for holding golf balls, or a shirt

U/V


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 3, 2019)

Victor: A man's name or a winner

W


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Wall  -  A physical frame part of a house or building structure, 
OR an emotional plateau one hasn't been able to get past 

Y / Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 18, 2019)

Yellow: a colour or a coward

Z


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

Zip ~  To close up your jacket with your zipper,  OR part of a USA address known as zip code,
 OR , to hurry off to go someplace quickly,  in a short time!

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 9, 2020)

Ape - an animal or to copy someone

B


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

Board - A piece of wood, or
            A committee with authority to make decisions about an organization or a government body


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 9, 2020)

* Candle - a way of making light or decoration*

 A process to check and see if an egg is fertile.

D


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

Democrat -

An advocate or supporter of democracy, or

A member of an American political party

E


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

Earwig  -

Insect

Listen into a conversation         

F


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2020)

*Fall

One of the 4 seasons

To fall on the floor

G*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 28, 2020)

Groom - 

Bride's other
To take care of personal appearance

H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

Hail

Icy pellets falling from the sky, or

To greet someone with honor

I


----------



## Treacle (Jul 30, 2020)

Ignite

To set on fire

To provoke an emotion/situation            

J


----------



## Treacle (Aug 21, 2020)

Jam

A fruit spread 

Stuck in traffic

K


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2020)

Kiss

A demonstration of affection

A cute little piece of chocolate

L


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 26, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @TravelinMan
> 
> Affect has only one spelling and one meaning
> Effect is a different word


Not meaning to go off-topic, but affect has two meanings.  In addition to its general usage as a verb, it's also a term used in psychology.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 26, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Not meaning to go off-topic, but affect has two meanings.  In addition to its general usage as a verb, it's also a term used in psychology.


Yes, you are correct. Thanks.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2020)

Well, I'll continue, just to keep the game going.

Love

A strong positive emotional connection

A zero tennis score

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

march

the month

to walk in a parade


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2020)

Nut

A fruit, usually with a hard shell

A metal item that fits around a bolt

A crazy person

O


----------



## Treacle (Sep 1, 2020)

Order

To put things in the correct place

Society of Monks etc

P


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2020)

Pot

A vessel used for cooking

Gambling money

Marijuana

Q/R


----------



## Treacle (Sep 2, 2020)

Quark

Subatomic particles

a low fat cheese used in baking etc 

R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2020)

Rock

A large stone

A type of music

A back-and-forth motion

To be on a winning streak

S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2020)

Study

Room in one's house

Study lessons 

T


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2020)

Tear

A drop of liquid falling from one's eye

To rip

U/V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2020)

volunteer

A person who is willing and offers to do a task


volunteer

A desirable plant, that seeded,
 itself into your garden from the breeze or a bird, that is then growing, for free without your work or planning or expense.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2020)

Wound:              

1.to have an injury

2.to wrap or coil something up

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2020)

Yard

3 feet

The outdoor area adjacent to a house

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2020)

zest

energy and enthusiasm,

Or,
flavoring from rasping or grating a fruit.

A


----------



## RubyK (Oct 11, 2020)

Aboreal - Relating to trees;  or Animals living in trees

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2020)

beam

Light ray,

Or,
wood structural frame

C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2020)

Cast

To throw

The actors in a play

Medical support for a body part

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

Date

A particular day on the calendar,
Or,
A fruit,
Or,
A special outing with a romantic interest

E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2020)

*Excuse

To be excused from something [a Dr's excuse]

To step in front of someone.

F*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2020)

front

The side of something or someone, that is facing forwards.....

Or,
A sham of a business that isn't actually for the outward, apparent purpose,
but is posing as one,
in order to actually carry out something illegal or not allowed.

Example: "Is that truly a store selling used furniture, or is it a *front for * some *illegal activities? "

G*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2020)

*Ground

Having to do with electrical wiring
                    or
the earth outside

H*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2020)

Heel

The back of your foot.
or
A dishonorable person

I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2020)

Icing

Something symbolic/idiomatic, for an added luxury that was unnecessary and likely unexpected:
"Icing on the cake"

Or,
actual delicious, icing on a cake!   

J


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2020)

Jumper 

Someone who jumps

Or

British English for a pullover sweater


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2020)

Keep

To retain

Or

A fortified tower within a medieval castle

L


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2020)

Like

Similar 

or

Enjoy

M


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2020)

mince

To cut up small bits of a food item,

OR,
to mince words.....

meaning: um....
Being overly careful with wording something?

N


----------



## Treacle (Nov 4, 2020)

Navy - maritime force

Navy - a shade of dark blue

O


----------



## RubyK (Nov 4, 2020)

Object - a material thing that can be seen and touched.

Object - say something to express one's disapproval of or disagreement with something.

P


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2020)

Plane - that big bird in the sky that ferries people long distances

Plane - a woodworking tool to smooth rough spots

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2020)

Remote:
1) control for TV
2) distant 

S


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

Super

Top notch or the person who manages building maintenance

T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2020)

Too

1) also
2. overly

U


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

Up

Above or over (as in time is up)


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2020)

grasp

Hold on to, by hand;

Or,
comprehend, mentally

H


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

Hunk

A piece of something.
Or
A very good looking man


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2020)

Idle

Run car engine,
Or,
Do nothing, take no action.

J


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

Jerk

An offensive person
Or 
To pull suddenly

K


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2020)

Key
1. open or lock a door  

2. secret to unraveling a puzzle

*L*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

Love

A feeling of great affection

Tie score in tennis

M


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2020)

mint ~

tasty, yummy, sweet treat, or flavoring,

Or, a building that has lots of money, or something to do with coins? 

Or, being in excellent condition, like new

N


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

Number

Numeral 

or marijuana joint


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2021)

Over

Higher than, or

Finished, or

The end of a sentence in CB radio

P


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

Pork

Meat from a pig

Excess spending by central governments on local projects in order to secure that local representative's vote on a bill.

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

Quack

The sound a duck makes

An incompetent doctor

R


----------



## StarSong (Feb 12, 2021)

Ring

A circlet for your finger

Telephone someone 

S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

See

What you do with your eyes

Some official body of the Catholic Church, which I don't know enough about to describe, but I've seen the expression Holy See all my life.

T


----------



## StarSong (Feb 12, 2021)

Tablet

Medicine

A small computer

U


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2021)

User

Someone working on a computer

Someone using drugs

Someone who takes advantage of other people

Someone who employs something as a tool

V


----------



## StarSong (Feb 14, 2021)

Vault

To spring over something

A safe for valuables

W


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2021)

White

A color, or maybe the absence of color

One of the races of man

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2021)

Yen

A desire for something

Japanese unit of currency

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

Zest

The outer peel of a lemon

Pep, vim, vigor, enthusiasm

A


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 22, 2021)

August

The month

Important, prominent

B


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

B

Barrel 

A round container

Move very quickly

C


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 22, 2021)

*Case

A container for something

"Case" as in Court Case

D*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

Draft

Rough sketch 

Conscription into military service 

E


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

Entrance

To captivate

A doorway or other opening into something

F


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2021)

Fine

Excellent quality

A financial penalty


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

Grate

To shred

A metal screen

H


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2021)

Harp

Musical instrument

Persistently complain about something

I


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

Iris

A flower

A part of the eye

J


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2021)

John

A person's name

A toilet

K


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2021)

Keep

To retain

A medieval tower in a castle, sometimes used as a prison


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2021)

Last

Final in a series

Part of a shoe

M


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

March

A month
Walk in military time

N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2021)

Oops


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2021)

Navel

A kind of orange
Part of your body

O


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2021)

Over

Situated above
Completed

P


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Plane 

Airplane
Flat surface


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

Quiet

A sort of command or request or direction, short for *Please BE Quiet.
(Meaning you are noisy, tone it down.   )*

OR, there is already, presently, no noise; _It's very quiet, here in the forest._

OR, there is unexpectedly no commotion, very little or no people or activity;
It's quiet at the Shopping Mall today.  Or the grocery store seems quiet for a Friday afternoon.

*R*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Range

Stove top
Grazing land

S


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

Which one of those 2 options,  is:  There is a wide range of opinion?  

S
Stir

To mix some food ingredients or other items together, with a spoon or other tool....or,
To instigate discord and trouble

T


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Train

1. To teach a skill or behavior
2. A long series of things going in the same direction

U


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

Utility

Overall usefulness of something
A common system and source of building power supplies

V


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Vest

A garment 
To empower

W


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2021)

Waffle

A pancake with little squares in it
To keep changing one's opinion


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

You

One person, other than yourself
A whole group of other people 

Z?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

Zip

To close a zipper
To hurry

A


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Allowance

Leeway given, for more flexible guidelines
Money in the pocket

B


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

Bill

Paper currency
An invoice

C


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2021)

*Can

Ability to do something
A can of something

D*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

Dope

An airplane lacquer type paint
Drugs

(As a kid my brother built model airplanes so I knew the first definition.  During those same years my father warned us repeatedly about putting dope in our arms.  I had no idea what he was talking about.  It was several years before I realized these were different types of dope.)


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2021)

*Elder

can be an herb, tree
an older person

F*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Fish

Actively look for something that isn't likely to be found otherwise

A swimming creature

G


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2021)

Gag

A piece of cloth put over someone's mouth to prevent them from talking

To choke

A joke, especially when told on the stage

H


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

Handle

1. A part of something used to carry
2. To manage a situation 

I


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Irritation

a skin problem

An unsettling emotional response to something

J


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Just

Fair (It was a just decision)
Simply/merely (I just want to hear the story.)

K


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2021)

*K*

Key to the mystery
Key for the front door

L


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Long

Describes length measurement
To desire

M


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Miss

Failed attempt at some goal or target (hit or miss)

Emotional sorrow and wishing to see someone

A female person

N


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Nick 

A small cut
To steal something

O


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Open

To get into a physical container, for the contents.
To introduce a new topic of conversation, to begin discussion.

P


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Peel 

A large spatula for ferrying bread or pizza to and from the oven
Remove an outer layer

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Ruins

To spoil a clean or new garment with a significant stain.
(Or render a food dish not eatable by having added by mistake, some ingredient)

Interesting Leftover rocks and rubble and partial elements of an ancient construction

S


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Sparking

Igniting
Old fashioned term for courting/dating

T


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Track

An oval shaped running path.
To monitor where something goes.
A sport with various lengths to run, and other mostly outdoor activities

*U*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2021)

*Use

To use drugs
One that uses other people or takes advantage.

V*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Vent

Express pent up emotions

Slots and space, where hot or cool air, can escape into or out of a room

W


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Wing

An appendage for flying
To do something without a lot of planning or forethought

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Xylophone

Very large, bulky, and amazing musical instrument in an orchestra

A common childs toy, that is a tiny replica but very very different! 

Y/ Z


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

Yet

Now: Has it happened yet? 
Happening again: There was yet another hurricane this week. 

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2021)

Zip

Go very quickly.
Close up your jacket to stay warm

A


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2021)

*Age
A person's age
Something ages with time or gets older.

B*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

Blue

A color
Depressed or sad

C


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2021)

Clear

Blue sunny sky, with no ominous clouds

Take clutter off of a surface of shelf  or counter (Or people off a boat deck  )

D


----------



## StarSong (Apr 18, 2021)

Down

Feathers
The opposite of Up

E


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

Entrance

Opening into a space, such as a door

To captivate into loving fascination

F


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2021)

*Fine

Everything is okay!

Something a cop can do to you when you violate the law!

G*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 18, 2021)

Ground 

The earth
Teenage restriction 

H


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2021)

Hand

What we have at the end of our arm.

_Give _that item to me. (Hand it over!  )

I


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2021)

Iron

A metal

To press clothes

J


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

Jar

A container
To shake or rattle something

K


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2021)

Kind

Nice, good, pleasant, helpful, etc.

Sort or variety of something

L


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2021)

Leave

Simply going away from the location.
Exit, having left some item behind.
Time off.

M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2021)

*Minute*
Time on a clock or 60 seconds
A small amount of something

N


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2021)

Near

Right next to you, within arms reach.
(My cat is near me.)

Down the street or within a few blocks or so.
(A Walmart is near me.)

Hundreds of miles away, but relatively near if you compare it to a much farther location on Earth. 
(New York City is near me, if I am interacting with someone from U.K. Or Europe, or Australia, etc  )

*O*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Over

On top of
Completed

P


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

Pack

A group of animals, or short for a Package of items.
Stuff things into bags or suitcases, for travel or moving.

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2021)

*Quill

Quills from a porcupine
Quill can be an item for writing*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Run 

Perambulate faster than a walk
A damage in stockings 

S


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

I had forgotten that 2nd use of the word, _run.  
It's been so very long since I've seen one of those.


And how about when "there's a *run* on a new toy for sale, or an old item such as toilet paper" 

*S*_


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

Snag

You quickly grab a wanted item off a store shelf, before the person in front of you can snatch it first!   

Your fishing rod hook gets caught on an old shoe or giant rock, under the water, that you _don't want, and can't get your hook out of! 

T_


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

Trust:

Belief in the honesty and reliability of someone or something

An arrangement in which someone's property or money is legally held or managed by someone else or by an organization (such as a bank) for usually a set period of time. (Merriam Webster)

U/V


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2021)

Uno

The number, one

A specific family card game

V


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2021)

*Valet

A person employed to park cars.

Usually a man to act as a servant to another man*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

Weed  

An unwanted plant in a garden
Marijuana (often a greatly wanted plant!)

X-Y-Z


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2021)

Can we jump to A?

Arm

A limb of the body

To provide with weapons

B


----------



## StarSong (Apr 28, 2021)

Blast 

A really fun time (We had a blast!)
An explosion 

C


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2021)

*Cane

Candy Cane [candy]

An aid for walking.

D*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2021)

Damp

A slightly wet surface on an item

A feeling we get about the weather outdoors
 (It's chilly and damp)

E


----------



## StarSong (Apr 28, 2021)

Even

Equal amount
Despite (even though I was in the area I didn't see the accident)

F


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2021)

*Fold*

A term used in cooking

To fold clothes or a piece of paper.

G


----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2021)

Goose - Any one of numerous long necked, web footed birds;
A foolish person; A tailor's smoothing iron.

H


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2021)

Heat Up

Actual temperature, increasing...

Irritations and participation building up, particularly if angry or  argumentative  (the meeting or the discussion, is beginning to heat up)

I


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Instant

Some food or beverage that cooks or is prepared, very quickly

A fleeting moment

Immediate

J


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

Jam

A product usually made from fruit and sugar, spread on bread.

A crowd of things or people

K


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

Kite 

A frame covered with paper or fabric for flying in the air
A form of check fraud

L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2021)

*Lead

A metal

To lead the way

M*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

Mole

A beauty mark
A little rodent

N


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Net

Something made of knots and string and holes

A mathematics final calculation of losses/gains

O


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Organ

A musical Instrument
An important body part

P


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

Pickle

A brined cucumber 
A difficult  situation 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

quagmire

muddy, messy environment

Difficult , confusing situation

R


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2021)

Rest

Remainder -  get the rest of those
Relax or sleep

S


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

Saw

Viewed with one's eyes
A tool with sharp teeth for cutting

T


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Taste

How something edible tastes in your mouth

A little experience with trying out some new situation

U


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2021)

Upper

Topmost in position
Amphetamine

V


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Value

Monetary sales worth and likely to sell for

A moral guide, or important personal guideline, of what matters most, to have or to do....

W


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

Woof

In weaving, the threads that run across.



X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Yes

Answer on a yes or no questions quiz

Affirmative that you will do something, or that it is truly you.


Z/ A


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

Apron

A protective garment worn over the clothing

A part of the stage that projects toward the audience

B


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Bore 

Drill a hole
Be mind-numbingly dull

C


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2021)

Crisp

Sharp and dry
Fried foods
Chilly day!

D


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Desert

Area that gets little rain
Abandon

E


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2021)

Entertaining

Professional acting and performing
An ordinary amusing experience, or watching a behavior that is enjoyable, pleasant and fun

F


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Frank 

Forthright
A hot dog

G


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2021)

Grill

A hot surface on which to cook
Ask a lot of detailed questions

H


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Hail 

Greet
A type of precipitation

I


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2021)

Iris

A flower
A part of the eye
A girls name

J


----------



## Citygirl (May 2, 2021)

*Jam

A spread to put on bread.

A mass of anything [like people or cars] all jammed up in a huddle.

K*


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Kick

Hit something with one's feet
Amusement or happiness - I get a kick out of champagne

L


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2021)

Lead - to guide; a metallic element

M


----------



## Citygirl (May 2, 2021)

*Mow

To cut the grass

Pile of Hay*


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Neat

Orderly
Terrific, wonderful

O


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2021)

Order

A sequence of things or events

A command, as in the military

A list of items being bought in a store. or in a restaurant

P


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2021)

Open

No cover remaining on a container
A slot that isn't taken/ Available appointment
Very honest

P


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Panel

A section of wall
A group of people involved in a public discussion 

Q


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2021)

Quack

Sound made by a duck
Cartoon Doctor who says very silly, ridiculous things

 Patient: What will cure my fever, Doc?
Doc: Sit in front of a fan, for an hour, 4 times per day.
If your fever hasn't gone down, then pour ice water on the thermometer , and retake your temp. 

R


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

Range

A stove top
Area for grazing animals

S


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Share

Let someone else play with your things 
A financial legal term
Your fair but limited portion of the dessert

T


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2021)

Kaila, that doctor sounds like a Groucho Marx routine! 

Tease

To pester or harangue somebody

To comb hair in the opposite direction to which it grows

U/V


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

Vixen 

Female fox
Sexy woman

W


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Wash

Use water and soap

Comes out even; No gained advantage or disadvantage by some action done.

X/ Y/ Z?


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

Yellow

A color
Cowardly

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2021)

Zoo

A home for wild animals

A noisy, crowded place

A


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2021)

*Abate

A court action can be nullified or stopped.

To decrease something in intensity or force or to completely omit.

B*


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

Baked

Cooked in an oven
High on marijuana

C


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2021)

Can

Is able to
A container

D


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2021)

Dull

Boring
Rough surface

E


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2021)

Egg"

A food, usually laid by a hen

To encourage (when followed by "on")

F


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Fling

To throw
A casual romantic affair

G


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2021)

Grow, or Growth

What a plant does,
or a child who is getting physically larger and older

Personal improvements in thoughts, feelings, action decisions, etc

H


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2021)

*Heath

A piece of open land

A small shrub with small pink flowers

I*


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

Inch

1/12 of a foot

To move very slowly

J


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Jump 

Hop up and down
Start a car when battery is dead

K


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

Key

A piece of metal for opening a door

The note that is "home plate" for a piece of music, or if you prefer, the note that is "do" on the musical scale for that piece.

L


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Lie 

An untruth 
Lay flat

M


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Mole

Skin spot
Small rodent
A person who pretends to be a member of a group, to find out secrets

N


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2021)

Nut

A kind of "fruit" surrounded by a hard shell

A piece of metal used as a fastener, by screwing a bolt through it

Somebody whose opinions differ from your own

O


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Old

Over 65 years of age? Or some other predetermined line in the sand. 

A previously action done
or an item from the past,
either of which is really anything other than brand new, especially to the speaker
(example:  That's my new car, and this is my _*old*_ one, when pointing to 2 cars, that might both appear new, or might both appear old 
another example: In my _*old*_ way of doing things, I would have......
 )

Any age at all.
(example:  _How old, _is the baby?     )

P


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Pull

To drag
To have influence (He had a lot of pull with the commissioner because she was his mother.)


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Quart

actual measured amount 

A container that holds the same
(Pass me a quart)

R


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Rest

Take a break
The remainder

S


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Sent

some item mailed or shipped out
an e-mail folder
Telling someone else to go someplace

T


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Turkey

A kind of bird
An unflattering description of a person or item.

U


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2021)

Underworld

A criminal environment

A mythical place where fairy-like creatures exist

V


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

voracious

eats a lot of food
or,
eats a lot of books!  
(She's a voracious reader.  )

W


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

okay...She reads so many books so fast, it *seems* like she eats them?


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Wheel

A round ring or disc intended to spin
Someone with influence - a big wheel 

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Yes-But

A way of Agreeing
A way of Disagreeing

Sorry, I needed to express that!


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2021)

Act

Part of a play, followed by a number
To be in a play, movie, TV show
The way someone is behaving

B


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Bend

Flex a flexible wire or such, from straight into a turned corner;
Use your knees and back, to change body to reaching down position;
Break a rule but slightly or partially rather than completely
Give in but not completely (Bend but don't break)

C


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Charm

A good luck talisman
Charisma

D


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2021)

Dress

To put on _any_ type of clothing

To make an object or anything, _more_ fancy and _more _presentable

A specific item of clothing, with a skirt

E


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Even 

Equal 
Despite (Even people who lined up for hours didn't necessarily get admitted.)

F


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2021)

Fresh

Foods or other perishables, that are not starting to spoil, yet

Comments that are rude and assuming

Air smells clean, new and good

G


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2021)

Grand

anything majestic or big

a slang term for $1000.

H


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2021)

Hope

A girls name

The feeling that's stronger than Wish.

I


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

Ink 

A fluid for writing
To commit to something.  For instance, "Let's ink the date."  

J


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2021)

Jerk

A sudden, yanking movement

An insulting term for a person who is acting stupid or mean

K


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2021)

Key

The effective way to accomplish something, that perhaps wasn't obvious at first
(Key to success! The key to solving the problem.)

An implement , usually metal, used to open a locked door or box. 
(Or a diary)

L


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2021)

Love

A deep, fond emotion

Zero in tennis

M


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

Mix

A box of some powdered foods, at the grocery store, especially if they make a cake    (_"I'll just pick up a _Mix, _for the last minute occasion.")_

Stir together ingredients in a bowl

Put differing types of items into any container

Get confused about which is which ( mix _up)_

Adding in any other persons or issues, that were not already in the situation ( "_Don't add that into the mix! "  )_

Talk about different subjects as if they are one and the same
("_Don't mix apples and oranges! "  )_

*N  (finally! )*


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Noodle

Your brain - or to use your brain to work something out. 
As in, "Use your noodle" or "I noodled it out."

A type of pasta.  

O


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

Oz

The name of a particular and specific fictional City

An unknown land of confusion and strangeness

P


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Pretty

Attractive
A modifier meaning moderately or very (it was pretty warm today)

Q/R


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*Q???????????????
Rut

A rut is made usually by vehicles repeatedly going over & over the same spot.

Rut can also be the breeding season of animals.*


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

slick

Very slippery

Clever, sharp-looking, and Coooool.


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Treat

Pick up the check
Provide medical care

U/V


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Understanding

Comprehension
An informal, mutual agreement

V


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Vintage 

The wine from a particular harvest
Old or antique

W


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

window

Part of the outer walls of a house or other building

A way of thinking , understanding, or learning about something
(a window into her past; a window of possible reconciliation)

A limited period of time
(complete the task in the window alloted)

x/ Y/ Z ?


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Yenta

A gossip

The matchmaker in Fiddler on the Roof

Z/A


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Zest 

Great enthusiasm - a zest for life
The very outer part of a citrus fruit's peel


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2021)

Act

section of a play or program

A person can act out

B


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Buzz

The sound made by a bee, or a saw

The latest news

C


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Cheek 

Part of your face 
A bold attitude that that borders on rudeness

D


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Ditch

Toss something out, discarding it

A rut in the dirt outdoors

E


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Exact

Precise 
Force or demand. (To exact revenge)

F


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2021)

*Fly

An insect
Go somewhere in a big hurry

G*


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Gorge

What I try hard to avoid doing when in the presence of chocolate cake
A cleft in rocks or mountains

H


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2021)

Honey

A sweet food product made by bees

A loving endearment

I


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

Input

Something being deposited 

Food and beverages consumed (measured amounts recorded in hospital)

Your ideas to add to our discussion

J


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2021)

Jerk

A sudden motion

An awkward, unlikable person

K


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2021)

keel

Part of a boat or ship

Calmness and level-headed-ness, applied to a discussion
(_Let's keep things in the meeting, on an even keel.)

L_


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

Laid

To rest something in a flat position 
To have ****** relations

M


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

Mash

Squish something, till it's creamy, especially a soft food like potato

A Dance that was popular, and had its own song; 
named the _Monster Mash

N_


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

Mean

To intend, or to define something

Nasty, hostile, unpleasant

N


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

neutral

a level of acidity and alkaline

one gear of a Standard Auto transmission shift

no opinion yes or no, or on one side or other, of differing viewpoints

O


----------



## StarSong (May 13, 2021)

Out

Part of baseball scoring
Not indoors
Unfashionable

P


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

Play

To take part in a game or sport

To make music

A story acted out on a stage

Q/R


----------



## StarSong (May 14, 2021)

Quicken

To hurry something along
The sensation of a baby moving in utero

R


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Room

A walled off section of a home or building

Any space that is open and available
(_There's room for more. 
Or, room for improvement. )_

S


----------



## StarSong (May 14, 2021)

Slip

Lose one's footing
A woman's undergarment

T


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Teeth

those pearly whites in your mouth

To learn deeply about something , or immerse yourself into it
(sink your teeth into a topic of study or a project)

U


----------



## Citygirl (May 14, 2021)

*Unit

Unit can be used as a method of measurement

Unit is also one person or thing

V*


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2021)

Vest

To put money into something

An item of clothing similar to a jacket, but without sleeves

W


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

watch

Timepiece with wristband

Keeping an eye on something

x/ Y/ Z


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

Let's jump to A.

Address

The designation of where a building is, usually giving a number and a street.

A speech

B


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2021)

book

A story to read, that waits on shelves with other ones 

To arrest someone for a suspected crime

Something to say you will _throw at _someone, to get them worried and perhaps in big trouble 

C


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Cool

Not warm
Chic

D


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2021)

duck

Put your head down to avoid something

A fun animal to see.  (And to hear... _quack!!!)

E_


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

Egg

What a hen lays

To encourage, when followed by "on"

F


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Fly

To be airborne
A center-front pants zipper


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2021)

green


Of that color

Completely new and inexperienced at some activity or skill

Not ripe or ready to eat

H


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

Hero

Someone who performs a courageous act

A type of sandwich

I


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Inch

an actual measured length

Any small or slow gradual amount, of progress or retreat,
 forward or back, in either time or  perceived level of accomplishment

J


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

Jack 

A device to lift a car or other heavy object

A small metal piece used in the game, "Jacks." 

K


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

Key

A metal object used to open a door

The setting of a musical piece

L


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

log

a recorded listing of daily transactions

A piece of a tree

M


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

Mister

An adult male
A spraying device

N


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Note

A short written letter or sentence or list,  _on paper_

Pay particular attention to remembering something specific, in your mind

O


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2021)

O?
P?


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2021)

Operator

Some who works or uses a piece of equipment
A person who routes telephone calls

P


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2021)

Pitch

A Baseball skill position

Trying to sell something to someone, with a tale about how good it is

Make an idea of yours sound interesting to others, to garner additional support for it

A thick sap

Q/ R


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

Quail

A bird similar to a partridge

To cringe in fear

R


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2021)

Rest

To relax or take a break
The remainder


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2021)

Sister

A female sibling
A nun

T


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2021)

test

a written exam for topic facts learned

requiring some extreme, of endurance or a character trait

U


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2021)

Uncle

Sibling of one of your parents
To give up, as in saying "Uncle"

V


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2021)

Vice

Wrongful behavior
One who takes the place of

W


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2021)

wall

Physical barrier between rooms, or outdoors and indoors

emotional or psychological hiding something personal, from others or oneself

x/ Y/ z


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2021)

Zip

To fasten, using a zipper

To dash around very quickly

A


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2021)

Answer

a reply to a question

The same action back, after someone else's
(Example: One team scores, and the other team answers.
Meaning: The opponent team scored in the same or similar manner, for same points)

B


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2021)

Ball

A sphere

A formal dance

C


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2021)

cup

something to sip and drink tea or coffee from, that sits on a saucer.....

A measurement of a certain specific amount of any liquid

form your hands into a shape that might hold something, if it didn't leak as much as it would. 

D


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2021)

Dip

A dance move
Something yummy to slather on chips!

E


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2021)

earn

Make money

Deserve something positive, by doing something
(Examples: Earn your dessert; Or Have you earned the right to take a nap? )

F


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2021)

Fret

Worry
Metal strip on a guitar neck

G


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2021)

gas

short for gasoline fuel

any energy, including the human type 
(Example: I did housecleaning chores till I ran out of gas. )

H


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2021)

Home

The place where one lives.

The place the batter wants to get to without being tagged, after running around all the bases.

I


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2021)

ink

the liquid in pens

Make something definite, such as an appointment or agreement

J


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2021)

Jack

A man's name

A tool used to lift heavy objects

A playing card

K


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Kicks

Hits with one's foot

Slang for shoes - "Nice kicks!  Are they new?"

L


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

Lit

Turned on a light

Literature

M


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Model 

A prototype

An excessively skinny and often quite tall person whose sole purpose in life seems to be making everyone else feel inferior about their appearance and how their clothes hang.


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

nail

Finding proof that someone is definitely responsible, or guilty of having done something

_Scratchers, o_n fingertips or paws

Hammer and ......

O


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

Ova

Eggs that are fertilized in reproduction

Above, if you live in New York. "We lived ova the store."

P


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

part

One section of something, that isn't the entire thing.

Make a line in a person's hairdo, gently against their scalp,
so their hair goes in desired directions

Q/ R


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2021)

Quarters

A residential or business location

Coins worth 25 cents

Fourths

R


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

robe

To put any clothing on.

A very fancy regal cape, worn by a dignitary, for public special occasion.

A very informal, nighttime or bath time covering, worn by anyone and only at home or hospital, often ragged....

S


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

Scat

Scram
A type of jazz singing 
Animal feces - We saw fresh bear scat and left the area immediately.

T


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2021)

Term 

A word or phrase

A period of time with a special designation, such as a school term or a political term

U/V


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

upper

higher height level from the ground

more important, in status or power

an energizing drug

V


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2021)

vocal

any use of the voice

_Too much, use of the voice 

W_


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Western

Toward or from the west
An movie and cultural genre referring to western US states in the cowboy days (roughly 1850-1880). 

X, Y, Z


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2021)

I also remember a _Western,_
being a delicious particular type of sandwich!


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2021)

Yet

Even so, or despite something that would indicate otherwise.

Hasn't arrived or been done;  a note that it has not happenned, but still will,  at some future time

Z/ A


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

Apple

A fruit

A computer

B


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Bay

A body of water
A classic horse color (brown bodies with black lower legs, ear edges, manes and tails)

C


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2021)

cut

use a scissors or other tool, to shorten something, or to make it into more smaller pieces, such as fabric or paper or food items

a skin wound

To abruptly end a scene or discussion or speech or reply 
(_Cut!   )_

D


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Drop

To let something fall
A small amount of liquid

E


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

Even

Equal, on the same level

Used to show that something is surprising, extreme, etc.

Number which when divided by 2, the answer is a whole number

F


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2021)

film

a thin layer on the surface of a liquid

a movie

Long ago, meant a cylindrical roll of plastic-type stuff that went inside a small box thing called a camera, 
which took photographs that had to go someplace else, and be sent back to you, (before you could see them for yourself)
and which was _not a phone!

G_


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

Groom

The guy the bride is marrying

A person who tends to horses

To take care of one's own appearance and cleanliness

H


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2021)

Honor

A special reward or certificate, for your achievement

To do something in memory of someone else, who did something memorable and good, even if only a single known and loved person , and whether or not the deed was done for lots of people, or solely for you personally.

I


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Iron 

A metal
Press the wrinkles out of a garment

J


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

Joe

A man's name

Coffee

K


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2021)

keel

Piece on a boat that keeps it from tipping over

Staying with an even temperament and process, instead of getting too emotionally overboard in any direction

L


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

Love

Liking someone really, really a lot

Zero score in tennis

M


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

Mass

a measurement of weight

a lot of something, or a great many somethings

a type of church service

a State in the northeast corner of the USA.  

N


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

As was stated earlier in this thread,
_how *does *_
someone learn English as a second language?! 
(Many meanings for the same words )


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Nip 

A small bite - usually by an animal
A drink of alcohol 

O


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

open

a container that is no longer closed, 
and the contents are available, and can now be eaten or used more freely

A door you can walk through, or simply one that is not locked

A state of mind or emotion, that you are willing to share thoughts and feelings

P


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Peer

To view
An equal

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

reach

Put your hand on, stretch your arm, or otherwise physically touch or grab for something, or attempt to touch it....

Possible to accomplish or arrive at, as in a goal or location

S


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Show

To teach or prove by example
A radio, TV, movie, or live theater presentation

T


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

trial

a formal proceeding in a courtroom, with legally required steps and rules

a personally difficult challenge

Just simply using something new, to see if you like it or not, before you commit to longer term of using it, or to purchasing it

U


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

Upper

Above, top, higher

A kind of drug

V


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

veil

a long fabric, tailing a gown, and sometimes hiding the face

Cover-up of something being done or thought or planned, which the hidden activities are not known publicly, to be occurring.

W


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Wash 

To clean something
A situation in which losses and gains or advantages and disadvantages balance each other.  "I won twenty dollars on the slots only to lose twenty at the craps table.  The night was a wash."  

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

yard

area of ground, next to or behind a home or building

measurement of length


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

Art

A highly skilled representation of something

Ancient verb used in the second person, as in "thou art."

B


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

Breed

To produce offspring
Lineage or strain (Angus is a breed of cattle)

C


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

Chap

To irritate or scuff, such as chapped lips

A fellow, especially in Britain

D


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2021)

Dig in

Put a shovel into dirt

Start eating

Begin an earnest study or activity project, or the first of a series of chores and steps to a process

E


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

skip


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2021)

^^^ oops,  other thread?... @Sunny


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

You're right, Kaila. Will move it.


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

Elevation

The height above sea level
Being lifted up, whether physically or to a more important position.

F


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

Frame

The outer setting for a painting or a mirror

To set someone up to appear guilty, even though they aren't

G


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2021)

Grain

A classification of food grasses like wheat and oats
The pattern in a piece of wood

H


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2021)

Hot

Very warm in temperature

Well, you know. 

I


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2021)

ILL

Sick, and not feeling healthy or well

Not in agreement with the speaker; not appearing sensible-seeming or usual, to someone else

Just something negative, or troublesome, and not considered good by someone
(_That action is ill-advised.)

J_


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2021)

Jumper

1. A collarless sleeveless dress usually worn over a blouse

2.  A sweater in England

3.  A person who jumps

4.  Maybe a horse who jumps also?

K


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

keep

Hold onto something over a significant time

What it takes to support/sustain a person (food/shelter/costs)

L


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2021)

Lean

To prop oneself or an object up against something else

Thin

M


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

Mixer

A kitchen appliance
A dance event where people change partners frequently

N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2021)

Nap

The fuzzy part of fabric

Sleeping for a short time

O


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

Oak

A tall, living tree

The type of wood, a table is made of

P


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2021)

Park

A public space for people to relax
Leave your car (or something else, for that matter) in a particular place.

Q


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2021)

Queen

A royal dignitary

A rock group starring Freddie Mercury

R


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2021)

Ring 

A sound
A circle 
A piece of jewelry worn on fingers or toes

S


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2021)

stamp

Pound your feet on the floor

postage-paid mailing sticker

Put a notice onto something , 
in a way that it will not fall off, such as with ink lettering
(including a hand stamp that you paid admission to a day-long event)

*T*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2021)

Tower

A tall building

Someone who tows something

U/V


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2021)

Uncut

A complete, longer and fuller , and more likely original version,
of a play or a movie or a story

Not yet opened, as in a container/ box

V


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Volume 

Loudness
Amount of space something occupies
One of of set of books or magazines

W


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

Vet

Short for a person who is a veteran, who served in military, 
or who worked years, in some other designated field 

To investigate and to sort out, who does and does not, have some qualifications, or passes a checklist on their background for minimum requirements, especially for Security or Criminal record

W ?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

Oops, I just saw your post, _after I'd written mine, _@StarSong 
I'll leave them both.  We've got it covered! 

W?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Whisk

A kitchen tool
To hurry along


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> To hurry along


I'd forgotten that meaning!     

(_He whisked her off her feet!
I whisked up the toddler, so I could get the shopping done!)


How have I done without that word, for so long,
and not used it for so many years? _


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2021)

Youth

a group of people, who are young and active, and seemingly healthy

yourself, decades ago

a period of time, in the far past

Z/ A


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2021)

Act

To behave in a certain way
A section of a play on stage

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Bracket

A category, and a way of organizing data, or groups or teams,
 or college basketball tournaments   

A symbol used in lengthy mathematics equations,
or in reference materials for details

C


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2021)

Case

A receptacle for items, usually papers

A law suit

To study in detail

D


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Detail   ^^^

Little but possibly important issue regarding something

Group of People all working as some unit, on a task

E


----------



## StarSong (Jun 8, 2021)

Exercise

Body exertion to keep fit
To employ a tactic, as in exercising one's options

F


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

Flight

Taking to the air, as in a bird or airplane

Leaving a location quickly, by foot or by any means

G


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2021)

Green

A color
Inexperienced

H


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2021)

hatch

Exit from an eggshell 

A small round door, on a tank or ship or such

To originate a new plan of action

I


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2021)

Icy

Freezing

Unfriendly

J


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2021)

Jan

Short for the month of January

Short for a name, Janice or Janine or ?

K


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2021)

Keyboard

A musical instrument

The part of the computer that you type on

L


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

Like

Positive feeling toward someone or something

Agreement with a statement or point of view.
On computers, this is often expressed by simple one-motion click on a symbol.

Things that are _*similar*_ to each other, rather than having more differences.

M


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

March

A month of the year
A type of gait

N


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

Nose

Body part in middle of our face

Poke around into someone's else's personal _business,
or look into matters they don't want known

O_


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2021)

Outing

An excursion, usually outdoors for fun

Revealing something secret about someone else's identity

P


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Pepper

A spice
A baseball warmup exercise
To sprinkle widely with tiny bits
Hit with a lot of small blows or ammunition

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2021)

Rush

To move with haste

A type of grass usually found in swamps

S


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2021)

Slice

Move smoothly and stepping sideways, through a crowd, while making yourself as thin and maneuverable as possible

Cut something into smaller pieces

A word to use in a poem that will rhyme with _mice 

T_


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2021)

Trap 

A device to confine someone or something

A type of horse and carriage (still in regular use by the Amish) 

U/V


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

Uncle

A relative who is the brother of one of your parents;

Or simply an endearment term used for one of your parents' close friends, or a longtime friend of the family.

Something yelled out in a game, that possibly means _I give up!
(I am not sure about this meaning.  )

V_


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

Vice
Next in line to, as in vice president

Bad habit, often involving addiction

W


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

wet

Having some water or liquid on a surface or item

To begin, initiate or quick-start something, with a little bit....of something
 (_wet your appetite?) _

x/ y/ z?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2021)

Yawl (boat) - Y'all

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2021)

Zoom

To move quickly

An online group meeting platform

A


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2021)

Allowance

A stipend of money 
Permission

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2021)

blink

take your attention off of something

a movement of our eyelids

C


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2021)

Creep

An unlikable, obnoxious person
Move or crawl close to the ground

D


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2021)

Drag

To schlep along the ground

Something that is no fun

E


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

end

tip of a string or yarn or rope

the final page of a story book

the last day of something, such as a school year or term

The edge of a surface.

A road or something else that stops.

("_The End."  )

F_


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2021)

Frame

The outside casing of something, such as a picture

To falsely set someone up to look guilty of a crime

G


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

Gyro 

A wheel or part that spins
A Greek sandwich


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

habit

a frequently repeated behavior

A code of dress

I


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

Ice

Frozen water
Frost a cake
Diamonds

J


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2021)

Jerk

A sudden, unexpected motion

An awkward, socially inept person who always says the wrong thing
K


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

kind

Helpful and considerate toward others and their feelings

Type of things in a category with some commonality

L


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2021)

Live

Exist, or have one's residence in a particular place

Being performed at the same time it's being watched on TV

M


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

misty

an outdoor weather condition

an emotional, sentimental feeling, that _nearly causing tears or crying

N_


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2021)

Nuts

Edible fruits with hard shells

Crazy people

Metal items to screw onto bolts

O


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2021)

order

calm, polite, quiet,
or the opposite of chaos

neat, or the opposite of disarray

one by one, in a line of some sort; first to last.....

P


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

Pry

To be nosy

To work something loose

Q


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2021)

Quick

To be alive - the quick and the dead
Rapid

R


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

race

something about inherited genetics

running quickly, especially with others, to see who is the fastest

Simply rushing from place to place, yourself,

sometimes while trying to beat the clock, for getting to the store before it closes. Or for getting yourself to the car or bus, before it leaves without you!

S


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Spoils

Goes rotten or rancid
Looted treasures, as in the spoils of war

T


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

tires

Round things on underneath of wagons and other vehicles

Gets exhausted and need rest or sleep

U


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Upper

Top most
Amphetamine type drug

V


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

Victor

A man's name

The winner of something

W


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> The winner of something


I know it's true, but also it strikes my funny bone, worded that way!  (Winner of what, we don't know; perhaps of _something , _not at all worth winning?  )


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

window

a pane of glass in a wall

A space in time, that presents a chance for a unique opportunity

A viewpoint on a subject, that provides a fresh insight or  interpretation regarding it

x/ y/ z?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

Zing

The sound of something rushing by
Enthusiasm 

A


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

Art

All the wonderful, creative forms of beautiful or interesting embellishments of our world.  

A special and unique and positive way of doing something...
That cannot be exactly taught solely as a skill..... 

A boy's name, by itself or as a nickname for Arthur. 

B


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2021)

Baby

An infant

A slangy endearment

C


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

cluster

a group of notable incidents that are located in an area

multiple cases of an illness

a formation of tiny flower blossoms, that make up the appearance of one large flower

D


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2021)

Dive

Plunging into the water

A seedy nightclub

E


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Execute 

Assassinate or put to death 
Accomplish

F


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

Fancy

Something very elaborate, and decorative and embellished.

Taking a liking, to something.
(whether it's elaborate or not!   )

G


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2021)

Ground

The surface beneath our feet when we are outdoors

Past tense of "grind"

H


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Hunk 

A chunk of something
A very good looking man

I


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2021)

Iron

A chemical element

To smooth out fabric by using a hot, flat tool.

J


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

Jaybird

A type of bird
Someone who talks and talks and talks and talks and talks and talks...

K


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

Kink

a sharp curve, or disordered tangle

an interruption to what had seemed like a smooth, easily workable plan

a very unusual, strange-seeming action

painful and limited movement of one's neck

L


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

Last 

Endure
Final
Part of a shoe

M


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Mean

Not nice
Average of things
Purpose

N


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Nap

Time for some extra sleep
(When it's not nighttime, and you might not be expected to need it.)


The way all the fuzz smooths down in the same direction    

O


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

Operate

Perform surgery
To work or perform (operate a car)

P


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

play

Being able to make musical sounds and to perform presentations, 
with a musical instrument of any type.

Having fun

Acting out a story

Q


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Quiver

To shake

An arrow container

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

rock

a large stone or giant pebble

To gently push a cradle or chair, back and forth

To make a big shift or change

A musical style

S


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

Spring

A season 
Jump
A coil

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Till

Short form of _Until, _
that seems to be used much more often, than the word, _until.
(The time before and right up to when something happens)

Turning over the soil, to prep for planting, or to incorporate seeds or soil amendments 

U_


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

Upset

Distress 
Defeat a team that was expected to win

V


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Value

A dollar amount that an item might likely be worth, when sold.

How much you like and care about something or someone, 
 emotionally, or in wanting it or them,  to do well.

An important moral guideline for behaviors.

W


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Watch

To look at

A device that tells time

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Yarn

A story, sometimes true but sounds like a tall tale, embellished, sometimes with added/subtracted details to make it seem more interesting.

Fibers manmade or natural which are formed into a strand.  These strands can be woven, knitted, crocheted, or otherwise joined to make beautiful and useful items. 

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Zip

Go very fast.

Don't say a word about it.  
(Keep a secret)

And yes, to close or pull up a zipper. 

A


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

Arms

Those two things hanging from your shoulders

Weapons

B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

beans

A very nutritious and highly important and valued food, around the world and in countless cultures

Something insignificant, which never ends up to be much.
(He doesn't know beans about it.
It doesn't amount to more than a hill of beans.)

C


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Craft 

An art or trade 
The product of that art 
A vessel, especially a boat "Small craft warning due to high surf"

D


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

deal

a great bargain

Any settled agreement, decided upon by multiple parties

Distribute playing cards to participants

E


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Early

Arrive ahead of the scheduled time
The wee hours of the morning

F


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

feel

Find out about an item or surface, by using your sense of touch, especially with hand contact

A sensation, someplace on your body, or multiple physical sensations

An emotional reaction to something

G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

Green

A color

New, inexperienced

Envious

F


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

fine

Good and dandy 

Very thin fabric, probably soft and fragile

Pay the penalty, for doing something against somebody's rules.

G


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Ghost

The spirit of a dead person
To suddenly, without provocation, stop responding to someone's calls or texts

H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

Hail

To celebrate, greet, show respect

Icy pellets falling from the sky

I


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

Incense 

To make angry
An aromatic that releases its scent when it's being burned

J


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 6, 2021)

Jam

A sweet spread made from boiling fruit and sugar.
A melodious sound often performed by jazz musicians. 
To make awkward, ususally by blocking things or objects from working correctly. 

K


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2021)

kick

Movement of a leg and foot, to bump a ball or something else.

An emotional lift; something that made someone smile or laugh or feel good. A source of enjoyment and happy feelings.

Some food or other ingested substance, that jolts a person's body chemistry

L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

Low

Not high

A mooing sound made by an animal

M


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2021)

mist

an outdoor weather condition, much like fog but different 

A way a person's eyes might appear, which is similar to _about to cry_, but different 

N


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

Nest

A bird's home
Place one thing (usually a container) inside another

M


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2021)

Star, the next letter is O.  

Odd

A number that is not even.

Strange, peculiar, etc.

P


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Star, the next letter is O.
> 
> Odd
> 
> ...


Oops - Guess I need a Kindergarten refresher course! 

Plead

Beg
Answer a legal charge (plead guilty)

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Star, the next letter is O.


I didn't notice any problem either. 
Could I sign up for that kindergarten refresher class, too?  Sounds like it might be fun!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2021)

Q
Quiet

Silence or Near silence;
Or, a request for such!

Not busy at all.
Such as few customers in a store or bank, etc.

R


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2021)

(Just shows how youthful you all are!) 

Round

A shape

Drinks consumed at the same time by a group  ("The next round's on me.")

S


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> (Just shows how youthful you all are!)


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

Stir

Mix ingredients together in a bowl

Cause trouble and upset, where there had been calm and apparent agreement 

T


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

Treat

A dessert or other sweet
Pay for someone else - treat them to the movies
Provide medical care

U/V


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2021)

Utter

An extreme amount

To say something

V


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2021)

Volume

Measurement of sound
The amount of space something occupies
One book from a series

W


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2021)

Whip

An implement designed to urge an animal to do something, or to punish a person.

A member of Congress with the responsibility of getting his fellow Congressmen to vote along party lines.

A sudden motion in the opposite direction.

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

Your

A part of the body that is attached or inside you
(_your nose, your right arm, your stomach)

A possession (an item) that you own or that you can or did claim
 (_your book, your lunch, your car, your shirt)

When you are next in taking turns (your turn to play)

Z


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

Bump for *A ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2021)

Act

How you behave

Section of a play being performed

B


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2021)

Bowl

A round container
A game that uses a ball and pins

C


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2021)

Cry

To weep

To shout

D


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

dictate

Any spoken words that someone else writes down, usually in some sort of written code or shorthand, or very, very quickly!

Telling someone else what they must do, by ordering them to do it, and what not to do.

E


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2021)

Entry

A place to come in
Something that's recorded - a ledger entry, for instance

F


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

figure

Trying to think through the meaning of something, or pondering the questions of what to do, etc.

The shape of someone, or a simple, general drawing of something

Math numerals....math calculations

G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

Glee

Happiness

A singing group, when followed by "club"

H


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

hearty

Strong and healthy, and well adapted to the place or situation;
as in a _hearty plant, or that puppy seems the most hearty of the litter_

Filling for the appetite, as in _a hearty meal, Or hearty soup_

*I*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 17, 2021)

Invalid

A sick person

Incorrect

J


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

juice

Liquid beverage, made from pulverizing fruit or veggies.

INformal term, meaning energy or stamina, or input (or nutrition of any type) needed for some action or task

K


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

Kid

A baby goat

A child

L


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2021)

Loom

A device used for weaving
Appears imminent and threatening (That deadline looms large so I need to buckle down.) 

M


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

Muffler

A device for making a car's engine quieter

A scarf

N


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2021)

Network

Interact socially with the hope of finding useful contacts
A group of broadcasting stations

O


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

Opening

Moving a door or book cover, or window,
to stop blocking your sight or entry or whatever wants to go through.

A job that needs to be filled, or one you could apply for.

A chance to do something, or to get in,  in between others.
Or, a time for an appointment to be scheduled.

A vacancy.

P


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2021)

Present

A gift
To be in a particular place at a particular time

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

Quack

The sound a duck makes

A not-too-good doctor

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

Right

On the side of yourself, or turning toward that side, that you have learned to call your right side, rather than left.

Correct, appropriate, and decent; the opposite of wrong

A commented response word of agreement or acknowledgement.

Your entitlement to something you are allowed by some guideline

S


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2021)

Swing

To move back and forth
A type of playground equipment
To engage in sex with multiple partners 

T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2021)

Troll

A Scandinavian demonic character
A method of fishing
To deliberately start an online battle

U/V


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2021)

Viral 

Pertaining to a biological virus
Something that spreads rapidly, widely, and quickly - particularly via the internet or social media.  

W


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2021)

wash

To clean some item

To clean your own hands or body

Things that come out even, or of even balance of either monetary value, Or of pro's and cons; 
When options appear that Neither the advantages or disadvantages of one option, significantly outweigh the other.

x/ y/ z


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2021)

Yellow

A primary color

Cowardly

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2021)

Zap

A sudden sharp noise

An electrical jolt

Okay, Z is difficult. 


Perhaps.....

Zoo

A place with real live wild animals

A party with humans acting boisterous and maybe rude.

ON to *A, please. *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 21, 2021)

Anchor

A heavy weight tethered to a ship to keep it from floating away.
In a relay race, the runner who is assigned the final leg.

B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2021)

block

A squared piece of wood that a child can "build with"

A street that intersects another street in the neighborhood

Something in the way of others moving

C


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2021)

Case

A legal action or lawsuit

A container

D


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2021)

dome

a large rounded roof

a small style of light fixture

E


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

Even

Flat and smooth

A number divisible by 2

A word used to emphasize something surprising, such as:  "She even likes brussels sprouts."

F


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

finish

The coating or varnish or stain, used on wooden furniture

To complete some task or activity

The end line, at a race

G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2021)

Gee

An expression of surprise

To turn right, when riding a horse

H


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2021)

house

A building that people live in and sleep in.

As a verb, to provide protective shelter, ongoing, 
for any person or for other living things, such as animals, that we care for in other ways as well.... 

I


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

Itch

Desire to scratch somewhere on your body

Desire to do something

J


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2021)

jaded

Bespeckled with green stone-gems

Something negative attached to a viewpoint

K


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

Key

A device for opening a lock or a door

The basic note for a musical scale

An island

L


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2021)

Log

part of a downed tree

A written or printed record of incidents or progress steps done,
with times

M


----------



## StarSong (Jul 25, 2021)

Mule

A cross between a donkey and a horse
Someone who is employed to ferry drugs or other illegal substances
A style of slipper

N


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

note

A particularly indicated musical sound

A written message or reminder mark , or short letter

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2021)

Object

1.  Material thing
2.   Disagreement

P


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

pool

A large container of water, often for swimmers or fish 

Put everyone's resources in together

A grouping of contestants or participants

Q? R?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2021)

Quarters

Coins worth 25 cents

Living accommodations

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

racket

Something with a handle, that is used to hit a ball or other small object, in a game or sport

A business or system, that seems to the speaker, to be dishonest and unfairly making profit money from unsuspecting clients

Lots of random noises

S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2021)

Sound

An audible tone

A large body of water, similar to a bay

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

tacky

Sticky surface that would adher to another surface or object,
and feels rather gooey.

Someone thinks the item appears to be junky and very cheap, and out of style

U


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2021)

Undone

Not done 

To reverse something, such as undoing a knot.

V


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

vain

Pointless to do, because it doesn't work or have any of the desired effects

extreme focus on a person's own looks and self-importance, as opposed to a balanced or altruistic or selfless outlook

W


----------



## StarSong (Jul 26, 2021)

Wonder

To think or speculate about
Something strange, unusual or remarkable, as in the seven wonders of the world.    

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes

What you said is true, 
according to many sources and specific or general knowledge.
Or:

I agree with your viewpoint or opinion, and what you said about a subject.
Or:

I allow, permit, and accept your doing what you are asking.
Or:

I hear that you are calling me, or speaking to me.
Or:

I will do, what you asked me to do.

(So, it's affirmative, but actually means various things.)

Z?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 27, 2021)

Zombie

A member of the undead that my son-in-law is fully prepared to fight off during the upcoming (zombie) apocalypse.  
The rum-based drink that I'll be drinking in copious quantities during said apocalypse. 

A


----------



## Kaila (Jul 27, 2021)

average

a numerical math calculation, of more than one number quantity

generally usual or common, not outstanding or noticeable ....

doing medium level skilled work....not terrible and not exquisite.

B


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2021)

Bat

A flying rodent

A wooden implement used to hit a baseball

C


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2021)

care

An emotional connection that is usually considered stronger than _like, _while less than _love;
Or some *thing * is meaningful for the person, and its outcome matters to someone.

To do actual needed tasks for a person (or an animal)
....that provides assistance for their basic, repeated and essential needs

D_


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2021)

Dry 

Describes an absence of water
Humor with a deadpan delivery (Steven Wright, for instance)

E


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2021)

Eat

Partake in, and digest foods

Taking back something you said, that you no longer mean,
or that you didn't mean in the first place, or _that you shouldn't ever have said, once it is obviously proved false, to everyone else.
 
(_You may have to eat your words!  lol)

F


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2021)

Fellow

A male human
A member of a particular group: a fellow student, for instance.

G


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2021)

goal

Scoring points in a game or sport

An eventual and hoped-for future outcome, that one prepares and plans for, and works toward over time.

H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2021)

Ham

A cut of pork meat

A corny actor

I


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2021)

Issue

Part of a published series, like a magazine
Personal or emotional problems - she has issues

J


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2021)

Jam

A sweet, fruity spread to put on bread, muffins, etc.

A bad situation to be in

K


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

jab

a verbal critique, that might be joking or might be serious

a shot or inoculation

K


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2021)

Kid

A child

A baby goat

To joke

L


----------



## StarSong (Jul 31, 2021)

Links 

Connections in a chair or other series 
A golf course

M


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2021)

Mole

A rodent

A spy

N


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2021)

nail (verb)

To attach something by use of metal nails and hammer

To succeed exactly and perfectly, at any type of challenging task

O


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2021)

Ought

Should

An old-fashioned word for zero

P


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2021)

Pancake

A thin cake made from batter. 
To flatten due to the weight above. (When the building was demolished, the stories pancaked down.) 

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2021)

Right

A direction, opposite from left

Correct

S


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2021)

sweeten

Add sugar or fruit, to make some food, taste more appealing

Add perks to some offer, to entice someone to accept a deal

T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2021)

Tear

A drop of liquid coming out of someone's eye

To rip

U/V


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2021)

Useful

A tool or similar item that helps one to accomplish some task.

A person who is actively doing something and taking part.
(_Make yourself useful!   )

V_


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2021)

Void

To nullify
To empty a bladder or bowels

W


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2021)

wick

The fabric part (that actually burns) in center of a candle 

To absorb the moisture, in an area

x/ y? / z?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 4, 2021)

Yawn

Open the mouth somewhat involuntarily with a prolonged, deep inhalation and sighing or heavy exhalation, as from drowsiness or boredom.
A large chasm or gap. (A yawning hole)

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

zone

A marked off area of land

A mental frame of mind

A


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2021)

Abet

To help

A wager (All right, close enough!)  

B


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

box

cardboard or wooden, squared container

Having very limited options

A sort of duel between 2 people at a time

C


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2021)

Chicken

A bird

Lacking in courage

D


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2021)

Dreads

Has anxiety about a future event
A hairstyle - dreadlocks 

E


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2021)

early

Short for _early morning, _or short for _early in the day.

Ahead of schedule, or sooner than expected, or before others arrived;_
no matter what time of day or night, or which part of a day.

F


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2021)

Fine

Very good

Thin, wispy, such as fine hair

Payment for violating a rule or law

End of a piece of music

G


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2021)

gone

When someone has left, to travel to some other location

Something has been used up, with no more supply available, either at the moment, or for good.

When an item seems suddenly to be missing, because it isn't in the place it was last see

H


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2021)

Hang

To kill by suspending by the neck

To keep something. As in: "I'll hang onto that for a while in case I need it in the future."

I


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2021)

interest

extra money, or some other gain,  added to what you already have

A keen caring or wondering, about a subject, and wanting to learn more about it

J


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2021)

Jam

A sweet fruit spread for bread, muffins, etc.

A synonym for things being stuck, or blocked.

An informal music session

K


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2021)

Key

the solution to a problem, or an important piece of a puzzling situation

Getting riled up or ignited

small metal opener, for something that was locked

L


----------



## StarSong (Aug 7, 2021)

Loaf

A unit of bread
Relax or be lazy

M


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

meal

Ground up into tiny bits and grainy texture

The complete food offering , usually a combination of foods, for breakfast or lunch or dinner

N


----------



## StarSong (Aug 7, 2021)

Nip

A sip of alcohol
A small bite from a dog or other creature.  

O


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

open

Hours of operation, or that a business can be accessed

Letting air flow through (a window) Or letting people walk through (a door)

A box or book or package, that is no longer sealed

_A frame of mind, that is willing to consider other points of view and differing opinions, 
or that is willing to share what they are thinking or feeling with others

P_


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2021)

Peck

To nip at something, usually with a beak

1/4 of a bushel

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

question

Any inquiry, asking for information or explanation ,or for a yes or no response

Doubt regarding some issue that was raised,
and having a suspicion, that someone's theory, belief or opinion or statement, is likely not factual, true or accurate

R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2021)

Rush

Moving quickly

A grass-like plant

S


----------



## StarSong (Aug 9, 2021)

Settle

To calm
To make a home 

T


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2021)

trying

Any attempt( s) to do some action or task

Finding some situation, to be very difficult and long and complex, and feeling it is emotionally worrisome and upsetting, and overwhelming.

U


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2021)

User

Someone who takes advantage of other people

The human using technological equipment, such as a computer. (Programmers refer to the person eventually running their program as the user.)

V


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2021)

@Sunny  , I love that modern term, _User-friendly _

*V
vocal -*

Anything spoken or sung, or audible sounds from the mouth/throat

Indicating that someone might be _too loud, or too often verbalizing, _for what someone else thinks is appropriate, particularly for the specific setting

*W*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2021)

Wrench

A tool
To injure oneself, usually by twisting a joint or back.   

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2021)

Yet

Even though

Up to this point

Z/A


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2021)

Arch

A curved opening
Cunning

B


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Wrench


I had to laugh to myself, when this caused me to think of the idiomatic phrase, _Did he throw a wrench into your plan?  

*B

bead*_

a decorative, rounded stone (or wooden) with a hole, for stringing and possibly making jewelry

Water that forms itself into a small droplet sitting on a leaf

C


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2021)

Crash

To bang together with force

To break into a social function without being invited

D


----------



## Kaila (Aug 11, 2021)

deal

A great bargain 

An agreement

Give out playing cards to each person, in a fair manner,
for whoever is going to participate

E


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2021)

Even

Smooth

Not odd

Although

F


----------



## Kaila (Aug 12, 2021)

flag

Something fabric that waves

To mark something, so it's easily visible next time you want to locate it

G


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2021)

Green

A color

New, inexperienced

Envious

Environmentally correct

H


----------



## Kaila (Aug 12, 2021)

hand

body part

Some quick, willing, temporary help with some task or project

I


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2021)

inch

a measurement of length, on a small ruler

To move forward by small increments 
 (_The traffic is inching along.)

J_


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2021)

Jumper

A collarless, sleeveless dress, usually worn over a blouse

In England, a sweater

A person who jumps?

K


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

keeper

A person who takes care of animals: feeding, housing and health needs

A person who is very helpful and would be wanted for a family member for a very long time

A person who works at maintaining a site, such as a lighthouse keeper

L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2021)

Love

A great amount of fondness

Zero, in tennis

M


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

mouse

a small rodent with long, skinny tail

A hand-pushed manual method of moving the cursor, on large, old PC computers, with no touch screen 

N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2021)

Nail

What grows on the end of fingers and toes

A thin, pointy metallic item used to hold two things together

O


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

@Sunny 
You _nailed _that post!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

order

proper decorum (_Order in the court! )

Set some people or items up in a group, consecutively, _
according to some particular specified distinctions, or in whose turns will come first and then next, until the last, final one

A command

Organized and neat

P


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2021)

Pot

A vessel for holding foods for cooking

How much money the poker players have put in so far

Something to smoke?

Q


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

Quote

Something someone said.

An Amount of money that something will cost, told/promised to the buyer by the seller

R


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

raise

Lift something up higher from the ground or floor, whether it's a platform, or a flag, or your hand....

To make more money for your weekly work salary

S


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2021)

ship

A large boat

To send something, far away, even by airplane or truck 

T


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2021)

Tend

To care for
To lean towards - have a tendency

U/V


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2021)

Up

Higher off the ground, and farther away from gravity  

Increasing in amount, or numbers going in one direction that indicate more of something

Prices getting harder to pay;
or salaries getting harder to pay, but nicer to receive 

Not looking at the floor or your hands in your lap 

V


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2021)

Viable 

Practical or workable.  Viable alternatives
Physically able to sustain life outside the uterus. 

W


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2021)

*will*

determination

future tense

a legal paper stating desires to be carried out after death

X/ Y


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2021)

Yak

A buffalo-like animal

To talk incessantly

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2021)

Zip it.... 

Stop talking, Or, stop telling others about something in particular


Close up the zipper on your jacket, because it is cold or stormy, outdoors. 

A


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2021)

Apply 

To make an application or ask, as in apply to a school or job
To label or designate: Does this apply to you?

B


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2021)

Beat

To strike
To win in a game or sport
Tired, wiped out

C


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2021)

Chow
Food
A breed of dog

D


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

dozens

A very specific quantity number , based on multiples of 12

Simply a general term for a large amount of people or items (not just a few)

E


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2021)

Even

Numbers that aren't odd
Flat or smooth. (Professionally made cakes have an even finish.) 

F


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

Flat

A general music description, for sounding off-key discordant and unpleasant, instead of being pleasing to the ear,  and melodic ..._(sounds flat to me)_

Or a music term for specific type of notes.

Out of air, so the thing collapsed (_flat tire or flat air mattress)
or its surface is low and level , and not bumpy or hilly _

Feeling dull and depleted of energy or enthusiasm

A joke that didn't go over well, and no one in the room or the audience laughed



*G*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2021)

Gag

To cover someone's mouth so they can't talk

To choke

A joke

H


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

heart

a physical body part

strong emotional connection

I


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2021)

Ice

Frozen water

To kill, in gangster talk

J


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2021)

Jog

Run slowly
Nudge - like to jog someone's memory

K


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2021)

kite

A type of wild bird species

A fun fabric attached to a frame, that can be carried on breezes,
and tethered by an adoring human 

L


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2021)

Leaves

Things that grow on trees.

Goes away.

M


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2021)

Master

A young man 
A slave owner
Develop expertise in a field

N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2021)

Nudge

To poke

Someone who is a pest


O


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

Organizer

A person who is active in the community

An item that is usually used as an addition to a shelf or desk, 
that helps to sort items or papers

P


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2021)

Premium

A gift with purchase, like trading stamps
Better quality, as in premium grade gasoline

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

Queen

A person recognized and viewed as _royalty, due to their official position

A bee insect,  who is extremely important to the entire hive of a bee community!

Someone who is treated with some special type of honor or joy_

R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2021)

Rig

To put together

A truck

S


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

shape

Whether something is square or round, or otherwise

Curves that form some design of an outline

Condition of an item that is either good, or no longer optimal;
or either useable or broken or worn out.
(Or a person who is trim and athletic, or not)

T


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2021)

Trip

Stumble
Travel

U/V


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2021)

Vet

Former member of the military
An animal doctor
To check someone's credentials

W


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

worn

Some item of clothing that people use in order to cover their body

A tool or household item that was very well-used in the past, and no longer in excellent condition

An idea or statement, or point of view, that was said or repeated, _too many times, so that people are now, extremely tired of hearing it again.!

(Then, there's that old expression:  She has worn out her welcome!  )

X/ Y/ Z_


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2021)

Yank 

Pull or tug
Short for Yankee 

When visiting New Zealand in 1994, a group of college aged kids overheard my family talking in a restaurant. We overheard one of them say (not unkindly), "Oh, they're Yanks..." and the others nodded. They'd probably been speculating why our children weren't attending school that day, and heard our accents, then realized we were on vacation. 

I'd never been referred to as a Yank before and hadn't realized it was a common nickname for Americans until that day. I rather liked it, but then again, I'm a big fan of the Yankee baseball team! 

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2021)

Star, even though you're a Yankee fan, I'll continue to play with you. 

Arm

A part of the body

To furnish with weapons

B


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

block

a cube of wood, often used for children's building towers

City roads, marked off, in a manner that forms a series of intersections with crosswalks

To interfere, and halt, vehicle traffic or pedestrians (or a project)
 wanting to move and progress

C


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2021)

Crib

A baby's bed
To plagiarize
Urban term for one's home 

D


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

dry

When an item is Not wet or damp,
Or, skin is neither damp nor oily

Weather that isn't raining nor extra humid

A sense of humor that is not raucous or silly.

E


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2021)

Egg

The thing you eat for breakfast

To encourage (egg on)

F


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

float

Riding on top of the water

To test, or consider testing, or to present to others, 
a possible new idea or potential solution

G


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2021)

Grave

A place of interment
Weighty or serious  - a grave situation

H


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2021)

hail

small frozen ice pellets, falling like rain

Calling out a greeting,
or calling for someone to come, or for a cab to stop

I


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2021)

Interest

Desire to know more about a subject

Amount which has been added to a loan that must be repaid, to "reward" the lender

J


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2021)

jab

A finger of a friend, poked at you

a small cut, from a tool or sharp edge or corner

an injection, or medical _shot

K_


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2021)

Keel

Part of a ship

To fall over

L


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2021)

Land

The earth under our feet.

The country or nation or large area.

To come down from the sky, if in an airplane, or if an item is thrown out a window or off a porch, or upwards, into the air;

Or to get back to standing on the ground, if a person takes a big jump or leap.

M


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2021)

Marker 

A felt tip pen that makes broad lines
A gambling promissory note
Something within a DNA sequence that indicates genetic characteristics

N


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2021)

needle

Something used for sewing thread on fabric

To irritate or annoy someone

O


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2021)

Own

To be in possession of something

To admit

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 9, 2021)

Pool

Game or place to swim

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 9, 2021)

OOOPS


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2021)

quit

To resign abruptly from a job, or employment, not planning to return

To give up, acknowledging total lack of success,
 at learning something, or discussing something....

Simply to leave a location or scene or area. For that present time.

R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2021)

Right

A direction, opposite to left

Correct

Politically conservative

Something that one is entitled to

S


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

squeak

A high pitch, soft but irritating sound; Possibly from something needing oil or other lubricant, or a door hinge 

What a mouse _*says.*_

To make yourself very skinny and thin, in order to slip yourself by someone else, or through a crowd, without disturbing or interrupting others.  

T


----------



## StarSong (Sep 10, 2021)

Tramp 

To walk with a heavy step
A vagrant
A woman of um, loose morals

U


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

upper

A type of med. with a particular drug effect

A Schoolmate who is ahead of you, in years at school.

Something physically above something else.

V


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2021)

Vent

To provide air

To complain about something

W


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

wise

Having truly good ideas, based on a combination of knowledge, experiences, _and maturity

A bit too sassy and sarcastic

x/y/z?_


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2021)

Yard

Three feet in length
A mostly vacant area surrounding a home 
An outdoor area where business equipment is stored.  

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2021)

Zip

To close

To move very quickly

A


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2021)

argument

Simply an explanation of a different possible viewpoint,
or of what the reason for a different decision,
or what the other side of the coin, or the case presented at a debate, might be;
_Such as: What is the argument against equal pay?  Or for not taking the job offered?_

Angry encounter with potentially strongly emotional or volatile disagreement,
which often includes personal/critical negative wordings, and a shouting match, amongst people who don't like each other or do not accept the other's actions, mannerisms, life choices, etc
(though it might be an emotional airing and sharing of difficult feelings and decisions)

*B*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

beat

To win a game or race

The pulse to the music

When some item is superior to another, or a situation is much improved

To bang on a drum

C


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2021)

Coat

To cover with a liquid, such as paint

An outerwear garment

D


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2021)

dent

A mark or mar,  with an irregular indentation, that is not supposed to be there

Some small but real progress , on a task that seemed large to begin tackling

E


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2021)

Elephantine

Referring to elephants

Enormous or clumsy

F


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

frog

The jumping, croaking creature. 
 (Kiss one at your own risk!  )

A type of decorative and functional closure,
often sewn onto a vest or jacket or coat.

G


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2021)

Gross

Ugly, disgusting, off-color

A dozen dozens (144)

The total amount of something, before deductions are taken

H


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2021)

host

A person who has guests coming, especially to their party

An animal that has some tinier, little critters living off of its body

A city or other location that is, or will be, having a large notable event held in their place

I


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2021)

Incense

A substance that gets burned to release a scent
Infuriate 

J


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2021)

Jay

A type of wild bird

A person's name

A way of walking between 2 spots, that is not direct or is incorrect in some way

K


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2021)

Keg

100 pounds of nails
A large barrel or container of beer that generally requires a tap

L


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2021)

Left

When a person is no longer in the same location

How much of some item(s) is still unused, or not taken along,
 OR,
How many pieces of pizza or cake, are still in the plate, 
and could be eaten, after some of them, have been eaten, etc...

On the opposite side of _right side.

M_


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 17, 2021)

Mean

Explanation of a word 

Cruel

D


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2021)

Dry

Lacking moisture
Dull or uninteresting - the sermon was dry as dust  

E


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2021)

Sassycakes, the next letter was supposed to be N (not D).

Nose

The projecting part of a face, through which we get our sense of smell

To butt into something that is usually not our business

The characteristic scent of a wine

O


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

Orient

Familiarize someone with new surroundings
Some Asian countries 

P


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2021)

Peer

An equal

To look at intently

Q/R


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Rubber 

Elastic substance that comes from a tree
A birth control device
An eraser

S


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2021)

swings

Something that goes from one direction to the extreme opposite,
and back.  (such as: mood swings, or swing votes)

Playground equipment for children to ride on the seats

T


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Take

To remove or help yourself to something
A filmed or televised segment (example: Scene 1, Take 2)

U


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2021)

Underground

Beneath the surface of the ground

A movement working against a regime

V


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

Vacant

Completely abandoned and neglected property, which is not being maintained, and is in very poor shape and disrepair

An available for rent, space or hotel room, or storefront,
that _is ready and okay for someone new

A job opening

Empty

W_


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2021)

Well

A place to draw water
In good health

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2021)

Yard

3 feet in length

The area immediately next to a building

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2021)

zest

enthusiasm

Flavor from orange or lemon peel

A


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2021)

Arms

Those things that dangle from your shoulders

Weapons

B


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

Bang

A sudden loud noise, like from a gun
Uncouth 70s-80s slang for copulating

C


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2021)

Cookies

Sweet baked items

Invisible software apps placed on your computer, mostly to trace your online activities and preferences

D


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Dip

Put the corner of something slightly into a liquid;
often a food item, to make it more tasty

Go for a swim

E


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2021)

Early

At the start of the day, or ahead of time

Like a British nobleman?

F


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

Flag

Large symbolic fabric, for Display

To mark a particular individual page of a book, or e-mail in your Inbox, so you can find the indicated one, more easily in the future

G


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2021)

Grace

A prayer said in advance of a meal 
Elegance

H


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

Ham

A food eaten by some

A person who loves to joke and laugh, and to make others laugh

I


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2021)

Ice

Frozen water

Gangster slang for diamonds

J


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

job

Employment that pays wages, or other equal compensation

Any task or responsibility, that one feels like needs to be done (no payment involved)

K


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

Kitty 

A cat 
Money pooled from various sources, including the bets in a poker game. 

L


----------



## Kaila (Sep 27, 2021)

Lost

Can't find directions to get to a destination

An emotional feeling of grief

An item which is misplaced

M


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

Medium 

The size between large and small
Someone who sees into the future

N


----------



## Kaila (Sep 27, 2021)

neglected

Serious lack of essential care, with significant, sad or tragic consequences

Just something that you did not do yet, or forgot to do
(*Not* serious or major)
Such as: _I neglected to make my next haircut appointment, till my hair started to tickle my neck.
Or: I neglected to put the pencil back where I usually do, so now, I can't find it!_

O


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2021)

Only

Just one, as in: only child

Merely, used to minimize something:  "I only meant to say..."

P


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

Pork 

The meat that comes from a pig
Unnecessary government spending politicians use to curry favor

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Sep 27, 2021)

question

Having doubts (and probable disagreement with viewpoint)
 about a report's or someone's assertions or conclusions.
 (Such as: _I question the rationale behind the school board's decision to eliminate art and music classes.)_

Asking for information, with yes/no, and other types of open inquiries, in a written test or by human interactive conversations

R


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

rest

Relax and take a break from actions

The remainder leftover, of something that was larger or more numerous

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2021)

Season

Time of the year
       or
Add something to what you're cooking


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

teardrop

Someone is crying. It's the wet thing rolling down their cheek.

A delicate and particular shape, often used for a jewelry charm.

U


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2021)

Urge

A feeling that you want to do something

Encouraging someone else to do something

V


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Victor

A person named _Victor_

The perceived winner of something, who recovers the _spoils

W_


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2021)

Wake

To rouse from sleeping

A vigil kept by the body of someone who has died

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2021)

Arm

That thing hanging from your shoulder
To provide weapons

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

Blast

An explosion

A sudden, noticeable alert, with the goal of getting an important fact or message, out to those who might want or need it, as soon as possible

C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2021)

Can

Is able to

A container

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

drain

When something uses up all your energy or stamina or emotions

A plumbing item, in the sink or water pipes,
Or a type of strainer

E


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

Errant

Wrong or incorrect (the equation was correct, but for an errant decimal point)
Adventurous traveling - a la Don Quixote

F


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2021)

Fit

To be the proper size or amount

Healthy, in good physical shape

An emotional meltdown

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2021)

glare

Reflection of light that makes it difficult to see

An angry facial expression toward someone

H


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

Hard

Not soft to the touch
Difficult to accomplish

I


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2021)

Iron

To smooth a fabric by applying heat

A chemical element

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2021)

joke

Something judged to be completely incorrect , and not believed to be even slightly possible

A story told that is funny enough to cause people to laugh

K


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2021)

K

Abbreviation for Kilometer
Abbreviation for Potassium

L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2021)

Last

Endurance capability, such as: _How long will this tool last?
She entered the competition, but I wonder how long she will last?_

The final one at the end, in a series (_last in line, or last book on the shelf, or last appointment available)

The previous, such as : Last year, or Last week, or Last time I went camping....

M_


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2021)

Moon

The celestial satellite circling the earth

What you do when you, er, drop a certain item of clothing and turn around.

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

novel

Something new, and different from the usual or the past

A fiction book

O


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2021)

Once

A long time ago
One time only

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Pine

Feeling sad from longing to see someone

A type of tree or plant, with fine needles

Q


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2021)

Quiver

To shake

A thing for holding arrows

R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

rate

judgement of quality level 

speed measurement

cost per unit, or wage per unit of time worked

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2021)

Stick

wooden pole

Gluing result


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Tire

To Become sick of doing something 
(The child _likes to help with chores now, but he will tire of it soon enough!)_

(_Emphasizing how *much* you do *not* enjoy repeating a drudgery...
"I am sick and tired of....  )

A round thing that goes on a vehicle wheel

U_


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2021)

Used

Not new

Took unfair advantage of

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2021)

Vacate

To move over, to position yourself in a different spot, even just one person, taking one step, moving slightly and for a short time,
to allow space for someone else to pass by or enter.

To completely leave-for-good, (entire group or staff)
by selling or abandoning a lot of land, or building or rental home or business

To quit your job or position, and remove all personal items from your desk/office/locker

W


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2021)

Woolly

Made of wool or something resembling wool
Boisterous behavior - We had a wild and woolly time that night!  

X/Y


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2021)

Yip

Loss of skill in experienced athletes

Involuntary wrist spasm

The sound a young (or small) dog makes

Z/A


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2021)

Action

A movement or the state of being active.
Vice behaviors like gambling or drinking...  Where's the action in this town? 

B


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2021)

Ball

A round sphere

A fancy dress party

C


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2021)

case

A container for some papers or some clothing items, or some other contents secured inside.

An ongoing situation involving a person's illness, or a crime

An particular instance of something that occurred

D


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2021)

Dreads 

Feel anxiety or trepidation
A popular hairstyle (short for dreadlocks)

E


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2021)

ear

Body part, that comes in a pair

Attention to what someone is informing or telling.....
(_Give me your ear.)

F_


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2021)

Fancy

Imagine, or imagination

Highly decorated

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2021)

gum

To make into soft, damp, and sticky or gooey texture

Getting/becoming clogged or stuck 

A chewy treat

H


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2021)

Hustle

To hurry or work energetically
Defraud with a scheme or dishonest game

I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2021)

inject

A medical shot; either short for injection, or the actual act of inserting it

To interrupt conversation, to add your own idea or suggestion

J


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2021)

Just 

Merely.  I was just saying...
Recently.  I was just at the store.
Fair.  It's only just that she should be compensated.  

K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2021)

keep

Hold onto something for a longer while

The resources a person needs for living; usually refers to an individual's shelter and food

L


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2021)

Lick

To taste with your tongue
To beat up 

M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2021)

Mean

To define

Nasty, bad-tempered

The average of a group of numbers

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2021)

nature

The great outdoors

Someone's personal , individual tendencies, either genetic or personality
(_It's in his nature to behave that way.)
(But, is it Nature VS> Nurture? )

O_


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2021)

Ought

Should

Zero, mostly in Britain

P


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2021)

Prone 

Have a tendency toward something 
Lie flat 

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2021)

Quail

Be fearful

A game bird

R


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2021)

Rent

To lease
Rip or tear

S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2021)

Swallow

Get food from your mouth to your stomach

A bird

T


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2021)

Tied

Bound with rope
A game score is even 

U/V


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2021)

Vice

Second in command, such as vice President

A harmful habit

W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2021)

wash

To clean something

Things come out approximately even, regarding pro's and cons, 
or good and bad, or advantages VS disadvantages

x/y/z


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

*z*one

A marked off geographical area

Strongly focused frame of mind

*A*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2021)

Apple

A fruit

A tech company that makes computers, phones, etc.

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 14, 2021)

Box

A package
Fighting



C


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2021)

Cherry

A fruit
Pristine condition

D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2021)

Dish

A plate

A combination of food elements, cooked and ready for eating

To gossip

E


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2021)

Express

To speak or communicate
To send or do something faster than usual

F


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2021)

frosty

Unfriendly

Having particles of ice forming on surface

Very cold and chilly (including weather, or foods like ice cream shake)

G


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2021)

Green

A color

New and inexperienced at something

Envious

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2021)

hover

Hesitating for a while to look at something

Suspended up in the air

Moving slowly around an area, room or a space, 
and not solely  or directly from point to point

I


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2021)

Inclined

To lean or slope upwards
Tend to do something - I'm sometimes inclined to have two desserts.  

Ju


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2021)

Jam

A food spread usually made of fruit

To squeeze into a tight space

To play music informally, usually in a small group

A computer printer mishap where the paper gets smooshed together

A predicament

K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2021)

Knight

*edited to add:*
_Someone who is likely to save the day, or rescue someone who needs rescuing!    _

A particular historical position who wore a unique uniform

Symbolism for someone very gentlemanly , trustworthy and respected

L


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2021)

Light

Not heavy
Illumination 

M


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

market

An actual store, in a physical location, often sells food

To prepare or produce an item to sell, and take actions toward a sales method

Short for the NY Stock Market

N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2021)

Neck

To kanoodle

The body part that keeps your head up there

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

older

The word that indicates which person was born prior to the other, amongst siblings, _even as infants or children._
Also used for comparison of 2 friends, or 2 family pets, likewise regardless of ages.

Someone (an individual or group) who _is_ actually past someone's idea of a mostly arbitrary age limit for those considered _young or middle-aged

An item that was designed or used in past times, and might no longer be in the condition it once was,  when new or first purchased or made.

Something that had started before something else, such as, the older organization....

P_


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2021)

Premium 

Of superior value
The cost for insurance

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

queen

The most essential bee in a bee colony or hive

A person who is treated in a very special way,
or one who seems to act like she wants to be.

An official title, based on royal lineage or qualifying marriage

In storybooks, the one wearing the fancy white gown.

R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2021)

Row

A straight line of anything

To paddle a boat

S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

step

Move your feet

One of the stages of progress toward a goal

A dance movement

T


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2021)

Truck 

A wheeled vehicle for moving heavy or large objects
To be involved with: "I have no truck with racists." 

U


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2021)

upper

Located physically higher/above something else

Considered more advantageous or more important

V


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2021)

Viral

A type of infection

The quick spread of something over the Internet

W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2021)

willing

Having acceptance, and not minding helping,
 or feeling _okay_ about doing something that someone else would like or suggested.

Determining strongly,
to try all that is possible, to attempt something that is challenging and might not be successful. 
While thinking that one's hopes are so strong that it might cause and bring success, to something not seeming likely at first.

Y/ Z


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2021)

Yenta

The matchmaker in Fiddler on the Roof

A gossip

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2021)

art

A unique, and often personal *knack,* of doing something in a special way that is delicate, gentle, and measured, or shows finesse, skill, practice, talent or giftedness

Paintings or sculpture or drawings, possibly for stimulating and inspiring, sometimes for hanging in frames on walls or in museums

A nickname, sometimes short for Arthur 

B


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2021)

Blubber 

Fat, especially on a whale
Cry noisily (and annoyingly)

C


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2021)

claim

To say you own something (an object or item or land, etc)
(and to take possession of it)

To say you are right about something; (plead your case as truth)

D


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2021)

Derby

A kind of hat
A race, usually with horses

E


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2021)

effort

The physical strain spent, and the strength and stamina demand, which is required to do an action task or job

Making attempts to try to accomplish a goal, which might be of any sort including mental or emotional hopes or personal improvements

F


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2021)

Flock 

A group of something, like birds or sheep
Decorate with a powdery substance that gives a velvety appearance and feel

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2021)

grow

Getting older in years/age, and becoming wiser and more mature

Getting larger or taller, with new stages

Learn or Increase, or add to something

H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2021)

Hail

To call or summon, such as "Hail a cab"

Small ice pellets falling to earth from a cloud

I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2021)

ice

Stop the motion or progress of someone or something.

apply cold to a wound

frozen water

J


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 19, 2021)

just (that which is fair / barely "I just made it")

K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2021)

kind

very nice and considerate and helpful

similar type or a general category of items
 (_this kind of shirt is comfortable)

L_


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2021)

Links

Parts of a chain strung together

Golf course

M


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 20, 2021)

Might

Strength

Maybe

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2021)

Note

Paying special attention, to some detail worth remembering

A written message, that isn't extremely lengthy

A musical sound

O


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2021)

Own

To legally be in possession of

To admit

P


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

Ply

A layer 
To perform (ply a trade) 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

quite

Very, or significantly, such as: _Quite nice!_

When used in the phrase, *Not*_ Quite *yet*, ()_
means that with additional time, or greater effort or patience, the task will likely be accomplished or completed

Or _Not quite! (means _*No!   ) *It is not going to happen! 

*R*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

Rank

Relative standing with respect to other choices - how would you rank that dessert?
Offensive in flavor or taste
Military hierarchy designation

S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

Sweet

Tastes like sugar

Someone excessively cooperative and kind and considerate

A small item or person or animal, that appears very cute

As an expression, _Sweet! _
 means _I *like* it!

T_


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

Tender

Kindhearted and gentle
Currency, i.e., legal tender

U/V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

underneath

Something located below (lower than) something else

An item on the bottom of a stack of other items

Some _deeper, hidden, internal true _feeling, that is different from the obvious one that a person is showing to others

V


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 26, 2021)

Valve

Thingy on a tire 

Thingy in your heart

W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

window

Pane of glass in building wall

A space, or opening, in time or opportunity
A chance to learn about something, previously not known

x/ y/ z?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2021)

Yell

Speak loudly or shout
Scold or reprimand

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

academic

a person who teaches

A topic which seems to some, as more ideological than practical

Anything pertaining to learning, especially basic education in math, science and languages, rather than primarily work training or on-the-job or manual skills

B


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2021)

Bee

An insect that buzzes and can sting

A spelling contest

C


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2021)

Catholic 

The Roman Catholic church
Universal or worldwide

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

dream

The images we get while asleep

A positive desired goal a person has set for oneself

E


----------



## StarSong (Oct 29, 2021)

Excise

A type of tax
To remove

F


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

fish (as a verb)

Trying to find or discover something, in a vast number of possibilities,
that might not be present there at all.

Trying to attract or induce something, such as compliments

an outdoor activity, that some people do

G


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2021)

Grave

Where a person is buried

Very serious

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

handy

Right nearby, and within easy, quick reach (an item)

A person who knows how to fix multiple broken things, or figures them out.

A tool that one likes to use frequently

I


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2021)

Icon

1. A picture that is a symbol or link to a computer app.

2. A religious painting

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2021)

jab

Poked by someone or bumped by something

A medical injection

K


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2021)

Knob

Handle on a door or cabinet
An small hill

L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2021)

Love

A very strong level of liking

Zero in tennis

M


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

most

_Stronger, more intense_ than other feelings

A greater than half quantity/ portion of some item(s)

A general word for a perceived majority

N


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2021)

Nativity

Refers to one's country of birth and natural citizenship
The scene depicting Christ's birth 

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

Open

A job opportunity, that isn't yet filled.
 Or empty chair, or room/space not taken by someone else.

An attitude that would accept new options

A container with a wrapper that's been torn or cut, or without a lid,
or with the lid not closed.

P


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2021)

Peck

To chip away at something with a sharp beak, as a bird does

8 dry quarts (had to look it up)

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

ran

water or color dye,  or other liquid, spreading out or downward

Using your legs to hurry

S


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2021)

Swear

To solemnly avow that something is true

To use "bad" language

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

tackle

To engage in trying to solve a problem or work on a task

Physically grabbing and holding a person or animal

Stopping forward movement, on a football field, in a sport or game

U


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2021)

Ultimate

The last in a series
The best or most accomplished

V


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2021)

vault

A locked, closed, strongly secured container

A high-flying, springing leap;
or a gymnastics piece of equipment meant to be jumped on or over.

An arch in architecture?

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2021)

wired

Wound up emotionally and mentally,  with extra energy and exuberance

Attached to an electrical source and operational

y/ z/ a?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2021)

Apt

Capable

Probable (apt to)

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Buck

A deer

To go against the trend or usual expectation of many people

Slang for a Dollar of currency

C


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2021)

Change

To alter
Coin currency

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

distant

Relatives, but not with a directly family or biological connection

Friends who are not ones that we regularly or always interact with both socially and emotionally, but rather just acquaintances

Far away, in measured spaces; Not nearby

E


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2021)

Even

Level

A number that is not odd

F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Fortify

Add vitamins or nutrients into a food

Put more layers of strength, to a wall or fabric

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

grade

A letter or number Score that indicates how you are doing, at school

A gradual incline of a walkway or road

H


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2021)

Hack

Cut with uneven strokes
Devise a creative solution

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

inch

A specific measurement of length

To move along, either physically, *or* in a direction 
toward the reaching of any type of goal, 
even an emotional one, or toward learning something,
by very small incremental progress that is barely noticeable, but does proceed.  

J


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2021)

Jerk

A sudden, tugging motion

A person who behaves stupidly or inconsiderately

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

kiss

An extremely light touch, just barely, or even figuratively
(_Apples in the tree, that were kissed by the sunlight  )_

A romantic or loving gesture

A musical group? 

L


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2021)

Louse

The singular version of lice.  
A cad or contemptible person

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

mince

Cut up very small pieces of a food

Being _very very cautious and careful, to choose only certain words,
when addressing a particular topic,
And to *tip-toe around it,  *
to try to avoid turmoil and to stay within a hopefully purposeful direction and a non-offensive way, that will *not make waves or upset anyone's day!

N*_


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2021)

Nut

A  dry fruit with a hard shell

A crazy person

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2021)

Object - to complain 
Object a thing

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

*Pop*

short for Dad

short for a beverage; Soda Pop

A sudden, quick noise or movement 

The unexpected arrival or appearance , of an item (piece of toast) or of a weasel

Q


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2021)

Real

Not fake or artificial - a real diamond
Important - A very real problem 

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

switch

Change from one thing, direction or action, to another one

Small thing on the wall or wiring, to turn the light on or off.

Alternate or take turns.

T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2021)

Trick

Clever ruse

The four cards played in each play of a bridge hand. The person playing the highest card (or the trump) wins the trick.

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

used

Being familiar with a routine, that's been repeated many times.

Something that is not brand new, nor in new condition.

Taken for granted and treating a person as undervalued. And for someone else's benefits, self-centeredly/ selfishly.

V


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2021)

Voice

To express one's thoughts out loud

The "musical instrument" contained in our vocal cords

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

wide

*Any* side-to-side measurement, across. _(How wide is your wedding band width? Is the perch wide enough for the hummingbird to sit?)_

Extreme, or extra, or unusually Large (_wide-eyed, wide open, wide table)

X? y? Z?_


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2021)

Yoke 

A wooden bar between draft animals like oxen or horses

Part of a shirt that's between the collar and the body of the shirt.  Also used in some skirts between the waistband and the lower part of the skirt.  
Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2021)

zip

Move quickly; short, sudden movement

Close up a zipper

Be quiet; Keep a secret; Don't say a word.  

Short for _Zip Code, _a mail address designation

*A*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

Able

Physically or mentally capable, of carrying out some particular task

Available, at that time and on that date, or day of the week, or during that month or season,
to do or accomplish, or to attend something specified.

B


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2021)

Bustle

Noisy and energetic
Something worn under women's skirts to INTENTIONALLY make their butts look bigger (gasp)

C


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2021)

Crow

A black bird

To brag about something

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

Dent

A small start into a larger project

A bump mark into the surface of a car or box or container

E


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2021)

Easter Egg

A dyed, decorated egg connected with Easter

A hidden feature in commercial software


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

( @StarSong  I had no idea of that 2nd usage. I'm glad to learn that!)


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

Fill

To put top capacity into any container

To eat all that you can stand to eat, before you feel that you can't eat any more!  (Until a bit later.)

G


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2021)

Grind

To pulverize into small particles
Tedious or monotonous work.  "Factory work can be a real grind" 

H


----------



## Sunny (Nov 28, 2021)

Hail

To greet with respect and enthusiasm

Small pellets of ice raining down from the sky

I


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2021)

Involved

In a romantic relationship
Long or complex - an involved story

J


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2021)

Juice

A beverage 

Enthusiastic energy/ strength/determination

Fuel

K


----------



## Sunny (Nov 28, 2021)

skip


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

L ?

Late


Night-time

Arriving, or getting ready, behind schedule , after too much passage of time,  and not when expected or needed or required

Near an ending of some sort

M


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2021)

Medium

In between, not either extreme

A person who communes with the dead

N


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

Neutral 

Not of any strong opinion, and especially not urging _yes, or no._

A style or color, that is not extreme or distinct, so it might likely, more easily _go with _ many various other items

A position for a vehicle transmission

O


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2021)

Ouch

An expression of instant physical pain

A one-word response to someone criticizing you, in a personal manner

P


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2021)

Pen

A writing implement

An enclosure for animals

Slang term for prison

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2021)

Question

To strongly doubt the truth of someone's statement, and to likely object to it and disagree 

To ask for more information or explanation of something confusing,
or request to repeat something, or for some help

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2021)

Rock

A mineral deposit

To sway yourself back and forth, or to swing something (such as a baby) back and forth

A form of popular music

To do something very, very well


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2021)

sage

A spicy herb, used for flavor, seasoning and aroma

Wise, and often _old, tried and true; A_ reliable person or solid, dependable, good advice

T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2021)

Too

Also

Excessively

U/V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2021)

V
Volume

The amount of space that an amount occupies
or,
One book of a series
or,
Inferring a large quantity

W


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2022)

Whale

A large aquatic mammal

To beat someone

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Yawn

An actual sleepy facial expression, of deep breath and wide open mouth.

Something people say, to indicate that they are very bored with some subject or speaker.

Z? A?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2022)

Apple

A fruit

A computer company

B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

Blue

A calming hue

Sad feelings

C


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2022)

Carp

A fish

To annoyingly nag about something

D


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2022)

Dark

Lack of light or no sunlight

Depressing/moody/negative or spooky

Deep shade of a color

E


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2022)

Elbow

A joint in the arm

To push someone out of the way

F


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2022)

fly

Leave a location quickly (a person)

Move through the air or sky, with wings, such as birds or moths do

Go someplace by Airplane

That common household insect that most people find annoying, and which is difficult to catch, becuzzzz.........it's small, and it's.......*airborne!

In other words, a fly is a fly, because it can fly!  

G*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2022)

Grace

Decency, poise, elegance

A girl's name

A prayer, usually said before meals

H


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2022)

Hem

Clearing of the throat before speaking.

Narrow someone else's path, or limit their movements by positioning of self or vehicle or shopping cart, etc.

A way of neatly folding and sewing, the bottom edge of pants or skirt

*I*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2022)

Issue

To emerge out of

Printing of a magazine, newspaper, etc. on a given date

Problem

J


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2022)

Jack

A tool to lift up one end of a car.
 (And the action of lifting it, in that manner)

A very nimble and quick person who, it is said, _once *Jumped,* over a candle stick!

A friend of Jill's, who went places with her.

K_


----------

